# تهنئة بإفتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية...



## مهاجر (4 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخواني أعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب وزوار قسم الهندسة البحرية لقد تم افتتاح هذا القسم، وكان القرار بالاتكال على الله وقمنا بإنشاء هذا القسم الفرعي من قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وقررنا أن يكون القسم منفصلاً وله خصوصية ...

إخواني وبحمد الله ونعمته فلقد منَ علينا بافتتاح هذا القسم والذي يهتم بالأمور التي تساعد في تقدم وازدهار العلوم الهندسية للمهندسين العرب. 

إخواني سيكون التركيز في هذا القسم على نقاش الأمور الهندسية المتعلقة بالهندسة البحرية وذلك تحت إشراف الأخ المشرف النشط ماهر والذي له الفضل بعد الله في إفتتاح هذا القسم 

ونحن إذ نقوم بهذا العمل نرجو من الله أن يكون هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه الكريم ونحتسب على الله الأجر والمثوبة عليه، ونرجو أن نكون بهذا التنسيق والجهد أن نكون قد اكتسبنا حق السبق وتحسب كبادرة إيجابية لملتقى المهندسين العرب.

جزاكم الله خير ودعونا ندعم بعضنا ونحاول عسى الله أن يجعل هذا الجهد مباركاً ولخدمة أمتنا وديننا .... 

وفي الختام أتمنى التوفيق للجميع....


----------



## المهندس (4 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

بارك الله فيك أخي ابو محمد على افتتاح هذا القسم المهم ..
و مبارك للجميع هذا القسم الجديد ..

متمنيا للجميع الإستفادة من ما يطرح فيه ..

تحياتي


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

لايسعنى سوى ان اشكر المولى عز وجل على جهود الاداره الكريمه فى افتتاح قسم خاص ومهم جدا ومواضيعه صعب الحصول عليها .. فى ملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب ففى كل يو وكل شهر وكل سنه وكل السنين يزدهر هذا الملتقى بأضافه شمعه لتنير الطريق لكل اخ واخت هنا فى المنتدى الموقر ..
الف مبرك للمنتدى ولاعضاء المنتدى ولنا جميعا وشكر خاص للادراه الكريمه الاخ العزيز (مهاجر) والاخ العزيز (المهندس) ..
واشكركم نيابه عن اعضاء قسم الهندسه البحريه من مهندسين بحريين .
وكل عام وانتم بخير ​


----------



## م المصري (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم ,,,, و تمنياتي له بالازدهار


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 أغسطس 2007)

*الشكر لله*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما شاء الله دائما هناك جديد وأخبار سارّة

الف مبروك لنا جميعا هذا الافتتاح و للادارة الكريمة ولكل مهندس بحري وطبعا للمشرف المبادر م. ماهر


كل دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق :30:​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أغسطس 2007)

*الف مبروك .*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

الف الف مبروك للجميع .

تهنئة من الصميم لهذا الأنجاز الرائع ونتمنى له الأزدهار من اجل الغد المشرق .

اللهم صلي على النبي .

البغدادي .:77:


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (4 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة القائمين على ملتقى المهندسين العرب
اسأل المولى تبارك وتعالى ان يبارك فى اعمالكم وان يجعلها خالصة لوجه الكريم انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه​


----------



## marine_eng (4 أغسطس 2007)

100000000000000000000000000000000000 mabrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk:14:

اهو كدة الشغل ولا بلاش خلينا نستقل بقسمنا بعيد عن الزحمه بتاعت ميكانيكا ونفوق شويه
الف الف مبروك للاخوة البحريين
مشكور مهندس ماهر على التعاون


----------



## مهندس نورس (4 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

أسأل الله ان يكون هذا العمل خطوة جديدة نحو المستقبل .

وتحية لكل القائمين على هذا الملتقى ومزيد من التقدم .

مبارك عليكم مهندسي البحرية وبالتوفيق .


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

نورت اخى مارين لعلمك انت من ابتداء فى الطلب ب انشاء القسم ..
والمهندس نورس بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك و الى الامام ان شاء الله........

تحياتي
اخوكم
م.مجدي عليان


----------



## عمر المهدى ادريس (4 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

الف مليون مبروك لجميع اخواننا المهندسين بالرغم من اننى مهندس مدنى الا اننى سعيد لذلك كى يكون موقعنا متكامل وكى تعم الفائده جميع المهندسين


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

صناعة المعمار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ما شاء الله دائما هناك جديد وأخبار سارّة
> 
> ...



الاخت الكريمه صناعه المعمار التى تحمل دائما الكلام الحسن والذى ان دل يدل على نبل وكرم شخصيتك .. الف شكر وتحياتى لكى ايتها المهندسه الجديره بكل احترام وتقدير


----------



## شادى نصر (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك وربنا يوفق ويجعل الفائدة


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك للجميع


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (4 أغسطس 2007)

أسأل الله لكم السداد وإلى مزيد من التقدم في المجال الهندسي


----------



## eng_ahmade (4 أغسطس 2007)

مبارك عليكم جميعا اسأل الله لكم التوفيق والسداد والرشاد


----------



## عبدالرحمن الحربي (4 أغسطس 2007)

مبارك افتتاح القسم...

وهذه بادرة تشكر عليها الإدارة...

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (4 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك والى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## رستم22 (4 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## مزهر الفهداوي (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك ونتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يجعل هذا القسم متميزا وان يخدم المهندسين ويزيد من علمهم ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## زيزووووو (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
بعد التحيه 
بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله
ودس\يما الى الامام


----------



## جمال سند (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ahmadsaad01 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*ahmed saad*

الف الف الف مبروك بإفتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية...


----------



## adham4000 (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبرووووك على القسم الجديد و مستنيين مشاركات جيدة ان شاء الله


----------



## shaman (4 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك و ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## عمر عثمان ابراهيم (4 أغسطس 2007)

الاخوه الاعضاء وكم انا سعيد جدا باضافه هذا القسم واتمنى من الجميع ان تعم الفائده
واخص بالتهنئه الاخوه فى اداره الملتقى :12:


----------



## سندباد2020 (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك يا جماعة وعقبال الاقسام الجديدة 
الشغل ده تمام اوى ................
وابداعتكم مسيطرة على الشبكة كلها


----------



## منجة (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك للمنتدى افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية .
وعسى أن يدعوننا الى رحلة بحرية معهم
مهندس مدني


----------



## الواد العفريت (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك و انشاء الله المنتدى ده ينفعني لاني ناوي ادخل بحرية و اتخرج قرصان كبير


----------



## محمد صبري فهيم (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك علي إدارة المنتدي و الف مبروك لجميع اعضاء المنتدي هذا القسم الجديد الذي يدعم النشاط المستمر لإدارة المنتدى المتطورة والتي تبحث عماهو جديد وتقدمه لأعضائها جزاكم الله كل خير عنا ووفق الجميع وتحية خاصة للمهندس ( أبو أحمد ) والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## احمد الهلالي (4 أغسطس 2007)

*الاردن - البتراء*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف مبروك اتمنى لكم كل النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (4 أغسطس 2007)

موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## romah (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح قسم الهندسه البحريه وعقبال افتتاح قسم للغزل والنسيج والهندسه الزراعيه لتكتمل
جميع الاقسام المرتبطه بالهندسه الميكانيكيه ولتعم الفائده وتتنوع المعلومه بالتخصص والى الامام يامنتدى الخير والمعرفه


----------



## سعدون الحكيم (4 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الف الف مبروك اخي العزيز ابو محمد المحترم على هذا القسم الجديد اخوك من العراق الجريح سعدون الحكيم:14:14: :14: :14:


----------



## م.صفوت (4 أغسطس 2007)

:12: :2: :31: :14: ألف مبروك
جعله الله منارة صالحة 
لنا ولكم


----------



## اسماعيل محمد سالم (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك للجميع واسال الله عزوجل النجاح دائما


----------



## اسماعيل محمد سالم (4 أغسطس 2007)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما شاء الله دائما هناك جديد وأخبار سارّة

الف مبروك لنا جميعا هذا الافتتاح و للادارة الكريمة ولكل مهندس بحري وطبعا للمشرف المبادر م. ماهر


كل دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق​_


----------



## الرفاعى عبد الرحيم (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك
وجعلة اللة منارة جديدة للمهندشين


----------



## اسماعيل محمد سالم (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح قسم الهندسه البحريه وعقبال افتتاح قسم للغزل والنسيج والهندسه الزراعيه لتكتمل
جميع الاقسام المرتبطه بالهندسه الميكانيكيه ولتعم الفائده وتتنوع المعلومه بالتخصص والى الامام يامنتدى الخير والمعرفه


----------



## اسماعيل محمد سالم (4 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف مبروك اتمنى لكم كل النجاح والتوفيق اسماعيل محمد سالم


----------



## م / رانية (4 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك على القسم الجديد وأهنئ جميع المهندسين البحرين مع تمنياتي لكم جميعاً بالتوفيق


----------



## maka2021 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

الف الف الف مبروك لجميع المهندسين وجميع اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## وسام الرديني (4 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئه*

السلام عليكم اهنئكم بافتتاح قسمك هذا واتمنى لكم التقدم والازدهار بما يخدم الاخرين وجزاكم الله الف خير وشكرا جزيلا ........


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم الجديد
والف تحيه لك اخي ماهر على هذا الجهد المتواصل


----------



## م/عبير (4 أغسطس 2007)

:14: 
مبروك 
قسم موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## munther khalid (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك لنا جميعا هذا الافتتاح و للادارة الكريمة ولكل مهندس بحري 

كل دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق :30: 
المهندس الاستشاري: منذر خالد عبد العظيم


----------



## أنا معماري قديم (4 أغسطس 2007)

لايسعنى سوى ان اشكر المولى عز وجل على جهود الاداره الكريمه فى افتتاح قسم خاص ومهم جدا ومواضيعه صعب الحصول عليها .. فى ملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب ففى كل يو وكل شهر وكل سنه وكل السنين يزدهر هذا الملتقى بأضافه شمعه لتنير الطريق لكل اخ واخت هنا فى المنتدى الموقر ..
الف مبرك للمنتدى ولاعضاء المنتدى ولنا جميعا وشكر خاص للادراه الكريمه الاخ العزيز (مهاجر) والاخ العزيز (المهندس) ..
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
إقتباس من مشرف


----------



## زينب محمد (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الف مبروك لجميع المهندسين وجميع اعضاء المنتدى وانشاء الله في تقدم مستمر 
:77: :15: :31: :13:


----------



## المهندس 76 (4 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك..
جعل الله فيه الفائدة لجميع المهندسين


----------



## محمد147 (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم ,,,, و تمنياتي له بالازدهار:55:


----------



## حسن علي حسن (4 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة بالقسم البحري*

ألف مبروك, نهنئ المنتدي ونهنئ أنفسنا, وجهد مشكور للأخ ماهر, وتمنياتي بدوام التقدم والتوفيق.
دكتور مهندس حسن علي حسن


----------



## محمد147 (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام وعليكم انا مهندس بناء سفن خريج 1992م من روسيا


----------



## the wedge (4 أغسطس 2007)

*[email protected]*

شكراً للقائمين على المواضيع وووو
:31: 
الف مبروك على كل جديد وهذا هو راينا في مهندسينا العرب السباقون في الاكتشاف والاختراع وكل ما هو جديد وليس بجديد على الاختراع والاكتشاف فهذا مهندسنا العربي الذي يطمح لكل ما هو جديد وإنشاء ألله أن تكون المواضيع مفيدة وأن يكون مرجع لكل محتاج ووووو
:78: 
وجزاكم الله كل الخير​


----------



## عنوب اسود (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف الف مبروك وان شاء الله الكل يفيد ويستفيد بلخير ان شاء الله


----------



## الاساس (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك لجميع المهندسين وجميع اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## كريم الجبوري (4 أغسطس 2007)

*مبروك*

بسم الله خير الاسماء​والحمد لله على هذه الاخبار والانباء واسال الله ان يفتح بمنتداكم من المعلومات كل ما كان مغلق
ومن المسائل التي ظل حلها معلق ..
:12:


----------



## كريم الجبوري (4 أغسطس 2007)

*الف مبروك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
:12: مبروك لكم ما تم انجازه :12: 
الان يا احبائي ها قد وجدتم ما كنتم تتمنون... 
فأرونا من الهمة والعمل ما تستطيعون ... 
ليفرح به القلب وتقر به العيون ...
أرونا البطولة منكم يا مبدعون...
فهذه الخطوة الاولى من مشواركم الذي بفرح الصديق ويحزن العدو

********************************************************
إن لله عبادا فطنا ...طلقوا الدنيا وخافوا الفتنا
نظروا فيها فلما علموا ...أنها ليست لحي ذا وطنا 
جعلوها لجة واتخذوا ...صالح الاعمال فيها سفنا​


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

حسن علي حسن قال:


> ألف مبروك, نهنئ المنتدي ونهنئ أنفسنا, وجهد مشكور للأخ ماهر, وتمنياتي بدوام التقدم والتوفيق.
> دكتور مهندس حسن علي حسن



مشكور جدا جدا دكتورنا العزيز الف شكر ولك منى افضل التحيه والسلامات اشكرك ..


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

كل الشكر والتقدير لكم ولكل من ساهم بمشاركه هنا ف منغيركم لا نساوى شىء


----------



## كريم الجبوري (4 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مبروك لكم هذا الانجاز ودعائنا لكم بالموفقية والرقي للوصول الى ما نطمح له من التطور والتقدم على غيرنا 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات​:12: :12:

*********************************************

:55: :78: استقالة قائد البحرية الحربية الاسرائيلية بسبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :78: :55: 
http://www.akhbar.ma/_i26308_1.html​


----------



## خالد الحضري (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك ومن تقدم الي تقدم


----------



## مدحت58 (4 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك للجميع


----------



## aymanabdoooo (4 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما شاء الله دائما هناك جديد وأخبار سارّة

الف مبروك لنا جميعا هذا الافتتاح و للادارة الكريمة ولكل مهندس بحري وطبعا للمشرف المبادر م. ماهر


كل دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق :30:


----------



## محمد احمد بهاء (5 أغسطس 2007)

*Congratulations*

:15: محمد احمد بهاء الدين:15:​
:12: يهنئ بافتتاح هذا القسم:30: " الهندسة البحرية ":30: 

:75: ويتمني التوفيق لكافة المهندسين العرب المسلمين:75:​


----------



## المهند العبيد (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة من القلب*

شكرا لجهودكم المبذولة على تطوير المعلومات لنا وبارك الله بجهودكم الجبارة


----------



## kmb18 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*افتتاح مبارك*

*افتتاح مبارك* و بداية موفقة اذن الله .نسال الله العلى الكريم ان تعم الفائدة منه و به . و جزا الله خيرا كل من ساهم فى انشاء القسم الهندسى البحرى . اللهم ما اجعله فى ميزان حسناتهم .* و الف مبروك *


----------



## مازن هندي (5 أغسطس 2007)

اسال الله ان يوفق اصحاب الملتقى وزوارة وا يبارك لهم في قسمهم الجديد


----------



## بوناصر (5 أغسطس 2007)

*م. بوناصر يبارك لكم هذا الانجاز*

اولا ...........السلام عليكم جميعا

ثانيا...........ابارك للمنتدي والقائمين عليه وجميع الاخوه الاعضاء بهذا الانجاز الرئع 

والذي اتمني الاستفاده وتبادل الخبرات من خلاله :12:


----------



## احمد محمد نبيل (5 أغسطس 2007)

*احمد محمد نبيل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
الف مبروك وربنا يبارك فى القسم الجديد ويبارك فى كل المهندسين وفى اصحاب المهنات الاخرى وربنا يسعدنا جميعا ويرزقنا بالحلال والسلام عليكم​


----------



## احمد محمد نبيل (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وربنا يبارك لكم فيه


----------



## yasser2008 (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك على افتتاح هذاى القسم المهم


----------



## masseur (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبرووك على القسم البحري الجديد والى المزيد إن شاء الله .


----------



## سالم عبدالله (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسأل الله تبارك وتعالى ان يبارك فى اعمالكم وان يجعلها خالصة لوجه الكريم انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## وريامحمد (5 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله ونهنئكم بافتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية


----------



## مازن جبل (5 أغسطس 2007)

_ 
نبارك لنا ولكم هذا العمل الدوب والجهد الرائع املين ان ينال هذا القسم النجاح الباهر الذي هو منتظر منه كما عوتمونا دائماً الذهاب من نجاح الى نجاح اخر ..
بارك الله لكم ووفقكم لخدمة المجتمع .
_


----------



## مهندس مظفر صادق (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألف مبروك إفتتاح القسم الجديد , والله يبارك بكل الطيبين .


----------



## ismail ibrahim (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

بارك الله فيكم على افتتاح هذا القسم المهم ..
و مبارك للجميع هذا القسم الجديد ..

متمنيا للجميع الإستفادة ..

تحياتي

اسماعيل ابراهيم:56:


----------



## wad ibrahim (5 أغسطس 2007)

التهنئة والتبريكات أعزائى البحريون ........وقدما نح التفوق..........وفقكم الله


----------



## wad ibrahim (5 أغسطس 2007)

التهنئة والتبريكات أعزائى البحريون ........وقدما نحو التفوق..........وفقكم الله


----------



## أبو العطاء (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبارك القسم الجديد, ومن جديد إلى أجدد ومن قديم إلى أحدث ومن ظلمات إلى نور....
بارك الله بالجهود الطيبة في هذا المنتدى, لعل الله أن يهيأ لنا من يعد أمتنا لتقود الأمم, ولتعود خير أمة أخرجت للناس...اللهم رحمتك...اللهم أظهر من بين أظهرنا من يجمع على الحق كلمتنا ويوحد صفوفنا ويحكم كتابك فينا يا الله....


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (5 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فى كل من قام بدور فى هذا الموقع؛ وادعو الله ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم جميعا"
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## alajarmeh (5 أغسطس 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

الف الف مبروك لكم ولنا .

تهنئة قلبية لهذا الأنجاز الرائع واتمنى له الأزدهار والتوفيق .

وشكرا لكم على التواصل معنا يا اصحاب المنتدى والمشرفين .


----------



## م.احمدصالح (5 أغسطس 2007)

*الف مبروك*

الف مبروك لكل اخواننا واصدقائنا ويارب تدوم الفرحة عليكم ونقدم اليكم احلى الكلمات واطيبها ونقول لكم اننا في محنه حقيقة في العراق وفوزنا بكاس اسيا قد اعطانا شيئا من الفرح الذي حرمنا منه مرارا
واننا لما يمر به بلدنا من ازمات حقيقة من الارهاب وقلة الخدمات فالرحة دينا اصبحت حلم لشعبنا الشعب العراقي الصابر دعاكم لنا بعودة الفرحه للعراقيين لاننا اخوانكم لابد ان نشارككم الفرحة والحزن وانتم لابد ان تقدمو الدعم الانساني الاخوي الصادق لنا بدعمكم بعودة الحياة العراقية المليئة بالافراح كفا مساة كفا مساة
 :55::55: :55: ​


----------



## sam_fx (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبارك عليكم القسم الجديد 

اختصاص جميل ومفيد أرجو لكم المثابرة في هذا الاختصاص لنرى اخواننا العرب متقدمين أيضا في هذا المجال 

بالتوفيق 


سامي


----------



## ابوسعاد (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مليون مليار مبروك وعقبال لما نحتفل بذكرى الافتتاح رقم100 مع خالص تحياتي ودعواتي بالتوفيق


----------



## باحثة ليبية (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألف مبروك وتمنياتي بالتوفيق و النجاح المستمر لملتقى المهندسين العرب

سدد الله خطاكم وزادكم من هديه


----------



## SRWA12M (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك وربنا يوفق ويجعل الفائدة


----------



## الترس (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

الف مبروك للاخوة المهندسين البحريين 
و الله أسأل ان ينفع به، فإن هذا القسم من الهندسة مهم و حيوي و معلوم اهمية البحار في النقل و الموصلات و ربط دول العالم مع بعضها فالامة بحاجة الى هذا النوع من الهندسة. و إن املي كبير بالاخوة مهندسين في اثراء هذا القسم بالكثير من المعلومات النافعة. 
:75: :20:


----------



## الاءنبيل (5 أغسطس 2007)

الله اكبر الله اكبر ما اجمل وارقى هذا المنتدي نحو الامام دائما وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
الف مليون مبروك للبحريه


----------



## يوسف البيطار (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً لإدارة الملتقى ولجهود الأخ ماهر وإلى مزيد من التطور والنجاح 
مبروك للجميع وعسى أن تعم الفائدة لكافة أعضاء الملتقى


----------



## سامح حسن محمد (5 أغسطس 2007)

*مبارك ان شاء الله*

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الفكرة الجميلة والمفيدة ان شاء الله ,مع خالص الامنيات بمزيد من التقدم والنجاح لملتقىالمهندسين العرب
م/ سامح حسن محمد​


----------



## السيد اسماعيل (5 أغسطس 2007)

تقدم الأمم تبدء من صدق مجموعه من ابنائها المخلصين000 وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير0


----------



## fahmedf (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
التحية والتجلة لكم و مبارك علينا افتتاح القسم الجديد و دمتم شمعة أمل تضئ لنا الطريق ووفقكم الله تعالى.


----------



## سامر الرسام (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف مبروك هذا القسم الجديد
وأرجو أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع
تمنياتي بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## صلاح الفيتورى (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن ​" وقل اعملوا فسير الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنين"​ان من احد اسباب رقى الامم هو طلبها للعلم وهانحن نشهد طلباً جديداً للمعرفة بإفتتاح هذا القسم الذى نأمل أن يكون منبراًً لتبادل المعارف والعلوم والافادة والاستفادة فى هذا الفرع المهم من العلوم الهندسية ، وفق الله اخونا *ماهر فى ادارة هذا القسم والاشراف عليه .*


----------



## فراس عبد اللطيف (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

تهنئة من القلب لكم بمناسبة افتتاح فرع الهندسة البحرية وهو لا شك انجاز بحد ذاته وانما جاء نتيجة لتظافر جهود جميع المخلصين والعاملين... بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ((وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون)) صدق الله العظيم


----------



## ashlonac (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبرك للمنتدى ولاعضاء المنتدى ولنا جميعا وشكر خاص للادراه الكريمه
وانشاء الله دوما في تقدم و نجاح -------------


----------



## penhaifai (5 أغسطس 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## طارق محمد عطية (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ألف مبروك لنا جميعا.

ومزيد من التقدم والإزدهار لهذا الملتقى العظيم.


----------



## احمد عثمان الشيخ (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك و يارب يكون عامر بيكم و بعلمكم الغزير


----------



## edkadik (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله في جهودكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم.
وفقكم الله لمزيد من التقدم النجاح.


----------



## أسدالسماء (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك والى الامام دائما


----------



## سيف الحيدري (5 أغسطس 2007)

الإخوة الكرام 

نهنئكم ونبارك لكم بهذا الإنجاز العظيم وبعون من الله سبحانة وتعالى بافتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية ونتمنى لكم مزيد من التقدم والنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## صلاح أبو عقبة (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك مع دوام التوفق للملتقي 
ودوام الإستفادة بقسم الهندسة البحرية في خدمة الإسلام والمسلمين والمجتمعات الإسلامية والعربية


----------



## راكين (5 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف مبارك 
إن شاء الله مزيدا من التقدم والنجاح 
:75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## looda_ly (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع وعقبال ما تعملو قسم الهندسة الفضائية
ومن تقدم الي تقدم


----------



## احمد صديق احمد على (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وجهد مقدر جعله المولى الكريم فى ميزان حسنات كل من شارك


----------



## Tariqm (5 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم
أنا تخصصي مدنى ولكننى والله سعيد جدا بكل تقدم يحققه الموقع المبارك
فإلي الأمام دائما
وزادكم علي الدوام من خيره فضله
أخوكم - طارق محمود


----------



## rimanbil (5 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك مع التمنيات بالنجاح


----------



## علاءالدين حسن محمد (5 أغسطس 2007)

خالص التحايا ..
خالص الود ..
ألف مبروك افتتاح القسم الجديد ودوما الى مزيد من التقدم والازدهار..


----------



## dam (5 أغسطس 2007)

*الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك*

اسئل الله العظيم ان يبارك لكم في هذا المنتدى
لما تقدمونه من تعاون وحب وايخاء
والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## ماهر عصمت (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئه*

ألف مبروك و تهنئه من القلب بالقسم الجديد, دئما للأمام يامهندسين العرب


----------



## د.منذر عمران (5 أغسطس 2007)

تهاني الحارة بمناسبة افتتاح القسم الجديد 
ارجو في المقابل ان تنظروا في افتتاح قسم مشابه تابع للهندسة المدنية يتعلق ايضا بالهندسة البحرية بما فيه هندسة الموانئ وتصميمات مكاسر الامواج وحواجز المرافئ ومرابط السفن والمنصات البحرية .. الخ . 
مع تمنياتي لكم باستمرار التقدم والنجاح


----------



## abeerazim1 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*مليون مبروك*

الف مليون مبروك ولكن أود أن أطلب طلب أن يتم عمل دعاية لهذا القسم فى جامعة اسكندرية كليه الهندسة قسم هندسة بحرية وكذلك جامعة قناة السويس ببورسعيد كليه الهندسة قسم بناء سفن لأنهم سيفيدوا الموقع بإذن الله ويستفيدوا منه كثيرا:18: :19: :30: :31: :14:


----------



## ياسر الشعار (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال تعالى ( وما أوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا))
لقد سعدت بهذا الإفتتاح 
واتمنى من الله التوفيق
وأبارك نفسي وابارككم على هذا الإفتتاح
وإلى الأمام ان شاء الله:75: :7:


----------



## abdalim (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

بارك الله فيكم أخواني على افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية

بالتوفيق أن شاء الله والى الأمام دائما في هذا الملتقي الرائع المبدع

عبدالله عبدالحليم
:75:


----------



## ياسر الشعار (5 أغسطس 2007)

هذه الحزن في الرد السابق خطأ طباعه ولي عمدا مني


----------



## medekhel ahmed (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

الف الف مبروك للجميع .

والعاقبة لإختصاصات أخرى :59:

اللهم صلي على النبي .


----------



## م.زياد مصبح (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وأسال الله ان يوفقكم 
وسلامي الىالجميع


----------



## فتوح (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم

أن يبارك لكم جميع أعمالكم في الخير


----------



## صباح يوسف (5 أغسطس 2007)

:20:الف مبروك واكيد هذا القسم سيضاهى بقية الاقسام فى المعلومات والافكار:75:


----------



## bamarni2001 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

نشكر الملتقى ونهنئه بهذه المناسبة ونأمل ان يكون ذات فائدة ككل ابواب ملتقى المهندسين


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (5 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك 
إن شاء الله مزيدا من التقدم والنجاح 










​


----------



## mohamedspy (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك ويرن يكون اضافة كبيرة للمنتدى


----------



## skyway (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مليون مبروك على هذا الافتتاح الرائع و نسأل المولى عز و جل خيره و خير ما فيه


----------



## كمال مسعود (5 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله دائما هناك جديد وأخبار سارّة

الف مبروك لنا جميعا هذا الافتتاح و للادارة الكريمة ولكل مهندس بحري وطبعا للمشرف المبادر م. ماهر


كل دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## حنان رياض (5 أغسطس 2007)

1000000 مبروك ونسأل الباري عز وجل ان يوفقكم :58:


----------



## حنان رياض (5 أغسطس 2007)

10000000000000000مبروك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م.اسلام احمد (5 أغسطس 2007)

مباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك افتتاح هذا القسم ..


----------



## م.اسلام احمد (5 أغسطس 2007)

نتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يوفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## قاسم الجباوي (5 أغسطس 2007)

*قسم جديد و فائدة جديدة بإذن الله*

:75: مبارك للجميع هذا القسم الجديد ..

متمنيا للجميع الإستفادة من ما يطرح فيه


----------



## anouar essadate (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
أسأل الله أن تكون هذه البادرة بادرة خير على كل الاخوة المسلمين وأتمنى أن ينتفع منه كل المهندسين
وشكرا .


----------



## غريب2007 (5 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك مع تمنياتي الخالصة لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## خالد-هندسة-نت (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهاني الحارة ومبروك علينا كنا على افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة القائمين على ملتقى المهندسين العرب
اسأل المولى تبارك وتعالى ان يبارك فى اعمالكم وان يجعلها خالصة لوجه الكريم انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه:20:


----------



## المتواضعة لله (5 أغسطس 2007)

نسأل الله أن يوفقكم وأن يحقق هذا القسم فائدة كبيرة للدارسين والمهتمين بهذا المجال وألف مبروك


----------



## محمدفوزي محمد (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

كل قسم جديد ينشأ هو كسب للملتقى وللمهندسين العرب بارك الله جهدكم وإلى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## abdo19482000 (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروككككككك على الافتتاح والف مبروك للجميع 


وداما الى المذيد بتوفيق انشا الله


----------



## ياسين حسيني (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك علينا هذا القس الجديد و أسأل الله عز وجل أن يبارك فيهو أن يبارك في القائمين عليه أن يجازيهم كل خير


----------



## elshalmani (5 أغسطس 2007)

alf mabrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook


----------



## مشاري (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح هذا القسم الجديد

وطبعا مهندسين المدنى لهم نصيب من هذا القسم فهناك ماده اسمها تصميم موانى وهناك من مهندسين المدنى متخصصين في هذا الجزء 


الف مبروك


----------



## عبد الحميد كرود (5 أغسطس 2007)

:56: بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
أسأل الله أن تكون هذه البادرة بادرة خير على كل الاخوة المسلمين وأتمنى أن ينتفع منه كل المهندسين
وشكرا .


----------



## kyprog (5 أغسطس 2007)

it gives me really much pleasure to know that, so BEST WISHES for ALL


----------



## احمممد محمممد (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك على افتتاح هذا القسم 000وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله0


----------



## احمد تكييف (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك مع تمنياتى بالمزيد من النجاحات:75: :75: :75:


----------



## abonjod (5 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وفي جهودكم ،،

وأسأله ان يكلل جهودكم بالنجاح ،،


----------



## wshoman (5 أغسطس 2007)

*مبروك*

مبروك والي المزيد 

وائل شومان



مهاجر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


----------



## المنذر2 (5 أغسطس 2007)

ألــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ:75: :75: :75: :75: ــــــــــــــــف مبوك


----------



## yousif (5 أغسطس 2007)

الاخوة الزملاء بهذا المنتدى الجديد(الهندسة البحرية)

هيا واتحفونا بمعلومات الهندسة البحرية فنحن متعطشين لمعلومات الهندسة البحرية
مع الشكر الجزيل لهذا الخبر الجيد


----------



## ابراهيم صالح (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم ,,,, و تمنياتي له بالازدهار


----------



## tamerelmolla (5 أغسطس 2007)

*That's good*

الف مبروك وإلى الامام
م/ تامر الملا
Biomedical Eng


----------



## حيدر سامي (5 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك
وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى-و (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك الافتتاح ومبروك للجميع:13:


----------



## هشام شميس (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام واللهم صلى وسلم على أشرف الخلق وأحبهم أليك
أخوانى فى الله أشكركم على المجهود الرائع وأتمنى ان تكون بادرة لنا لنكون خير أمة أخرجت للناس, هكذا بالعمل والمساعد وبذل كل الجهود ل اعمار الارض.


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (5 أغسطس 2007)

انشا الله الى الافضل يارب :75:


----------



## abu_fahad (5 أغسطس 2007)

*وطني حبيبي*

ووطننا يتطلع اليوم الى جيل جديد مؤمن بربه عاكف على التزود بالعلم والمعلومات 
وستكون قلوب وعقول شبابنا هم افضل انواع الاستثمار في بنوك المستقبل 
نبارك لقسم الهندسة البحرية افتتاح قسمها متمنيا ان يستقطب ملتقاها اخواننا العرب المهندسيين 
متمنيا لتك الاضافه دوام التوفيق 
ابو فهد
استشاري تطوير انظمه


----------



## elgohary223 (5 أغسطس 2007)

:20: :20: :20: :75: :75: الف مبروك للجميع:75: :20: :20: :20:


----------



## حسن المؤمن (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ألف مبروك بأفتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية وأنشاء الله الى تقدم اكبر في عالم الهندسة


----------



## F0F0 (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك لنا جميعا". مع تمنياتي بالتقدم والنجاح الدائم.


----------



## العرندس (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الف مبروك .. على هذه الخطوة الجريئة .. نحن في زمن التخصص .. والأمر يتطلب ذلك .. 

الف مبروك للأعضاء والمشرفين والمهندس ماهر .. بالذات ..

توكل على الله اخي ماهر .. في ادارة القسم ..

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## alaa2008 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*ألفين مبروك*

مبروك للتخصص وليس ( الخصصة بتعتهم )
مبروك لفرحة البحريين
مبروك للفائدة العامة


----------



## mo2306 (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هنيئا مريئا بإنجازكم المتميز


----------



## اسامة عبدالعزيز (5 أغسطس 2007)

*الدهانات البحرية*

اهنئكم على افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية الجديد و اتمنى ان يكون مواكبا لحدث الطرق الهندسية المتطورة فى العالم من حيث التصميمات والانشاء و كذلك القدرة على وضع انظمة ثابتة لعملية الصيانة خاصة و ان الترسانات وورش الصيانة البحرية مازالت بعيدة تماما عن التطوير والعمل من خلال ستاندرد موحد يلائم و يناسب طبيعة العمل ,لذا يستوجب فتح افاق جديدة فى التعامل مع مواد الصناعة البحرية و المواد المستخدمة فى اعمال الصيانة و خاصة اعمال دهانات الحماية و العزل و التى يجب ان يكون الاجراء الوقائى بها على احدث النظم و اطرق المستخدمة عالميا بما يحقق اكبر استفادة اقتصاديا و حماية قصوى للبيئة.
مازالت معظم الترسانات و الورش البحرية تستخدم الرمالةsand plast فى اعمال الصنفرة و التنظيف و هذا العمل ضا جدا بالبيئة و قد اتجهت الكثير من الدول المتقدمة فى استخدام الدهانات ذات الجودة العالية التى لا تحتاج الا لاعمال تنظيف او مراشمة بسيطة باستخدام الادوات اليدوية و عدم الاضرار بالبيئة و العاملين بها من جراء استخدام الرمالة.
كذلك استخدام مواد كيماوية antifulingضد تكون الحشف و الفطريات و من المعروف ان استخام هذة المواد ضار جدا بالبيئة البحرية و قد تطورت صناعة الدهانات عالميا تطور مذهل فاصبحت هناك دهانات مقاومة للصدا و التاكل و فى نفس الوقت مقاومة لتكون الفطريات و الحشف و خلافة.
يجب علينا الاسراع فى وضع ستاندرد للدهانات البحرية عن طريق عمل تاهيل للشركات المحلية و العالمية و يتم اختيار المنتجات ذات الكفائة العالية فى اعمال دهانات الحماية و العزل<العزل الحرارى -مقاومة الصدا و التاكل _مقاومة و تاخير الحريق _مقاومة الحشرات>بدلا من الطرق التقليدية التى عفا عليها الزن و لا تستطيع مقاومة الكوارث و البيئة البحرية.
مرة اخرى نهنئ انفسنا و القائمين على هذا الموقع البناء و نتمنى من الاخوة المشاركين الاهتمام بتزويدة بكلما هو جديد و متطور فى عالم صناعة الهندسة البحري.
اسامة عبدالعزيز _القاهرة0020124042249


----------



## مصعب الرواجفة (5 أغسطس 2007)

الففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف مبروكككككككككككككك
اخوكم بالله مصعب الرواجفة


----------



## نور الدين الراوي (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف مبرووووووك على هذا الخبر السار والانجاز الرائع
وندعو من المولى عز وجل ان يوفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## malika (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم .


----------



## alkilany (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوة الأفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا
مبروك على القسم الجديد .


----------



## radwan 49 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة بإفتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية*

الف الف مبروك واتمنى لكم النجاح الدائم في المستقبل القريب


----------



## COLONEL20000 (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## COLONEL20000 (5 أغسطس 2007)

ونرجو من الله عز وجل ان ننتفع به


----------



## COLONEL20000 (5 أغسطس 2007)

:75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :8: :8: :19: مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ابو ارجوان (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك .......... انشاء الله تعم الفائدة علينا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مولتو طازة (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مليون مبروك
تهانينا القلبية
وفقكم اللة


----------



## جاغوار (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

نتقدم من فلسطين بالتهنئة بمناسبة افتتاح هذا القسم 
والله كان نفسي ادخل هذا القسم لكن الاحتلال له دور
وبفتتاحكوا هالقسم بتعلم اللي نفسي فيه ولو بشكل جزئي
المهندس الصناعي :75: :75:


----------



## nabuhajar (5 أغسطس 2007)

حقاً شيء يفرح القلب
موفقين بإذن الله


----------



## المهندس أنس (5 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين يا شباب ومنورين ودمتم منارة في هدا الباب....


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (5 أغسطس 2007)

thank u too much for this fantastic information realy itis too great many thanks


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (5 أغسطس 2007)

*الف مبروك*

[*b]السلام عليكم *[/b]

مبروك لنا جميعا وللاخوة العاملين على هذا المجال ونتأمل من الله عز وجل الفائدة القصوى في سبيل رقي دول حرف الضاد :15: 
وانشاء الله نصر المسلمين بات قريبا جدا على كل الكفره المحتلين الامريكان :78: 

اسامة البغداي


----------



## أبو روز (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك وإلى الأمام 

ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبارك للجميع...
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله..


----------



## gomaa146 (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك للجميع
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتنا جميعا:28:


----------



## mazineshow (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك واتمنى لكم الموفقية


----------



## mazineshow (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك واتمنى لكم الموفقية


----------



## youcef_g (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك للمنتدى
وأسأل الله ان يكون نافعا للجميع
وأتمنى ان يكون هنالك دائما الجديد


----------



## مولتو طازة (5 أغسطس 2007)

اسمي معاني الشكر والامتنان علي مابذلتموة من وقت وجهدفي هذا القسم والمنتدي بصورة عامة وفقكم اللة وجازاكم الاجر الحسن وباركم اللة :14: :14: :77:


----------



## nour_Alquds (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهئنة خاصة*

اتقدم لادارة منتدي المهندسين العرب بالشكر الخاص لتخصيص منتدي خاص بالهندسة البحرية وان شاء الله يكون افادة للجميع ونحن بالخدمة لنجاح هذا المنتدي المطلوب 

مهندس/ حسن 
مشرف قسم الهندسة البحرية -كلية تدريب غزة
وكالة الغوث الدولية


----------



## رضوانو (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة القائمين على ملتقى المهندسين العرب
اسأل المولى تبارك وتعالى ان يبارك فى اعمالكم وان يجعلها خالصة لوجه الله الكريم إنه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه

وأذّكركم و نفسى أننا كنا أعز أمه عندما تمسكنا بالإسلام وسنعود إذاعدنا بإذن الله​


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهههههههههههنئة من القلب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته :55: 
اتقدم لكم بتهانئ الحارة من القلب بمناسبة افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية واتمنى لكم الموفقية الدائمة والى مزيد من التجدد خدمة للامة .
نسأل الله ان يوفقكم لما فيه خير هذه الامة وان يجعلنى وياكم ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه ونتمنى ان ترفدونا بكل ما هو جديد​ والسلام عليكم:14:


----------



## فداء ناصر (5 أغسطس 2007)

*مبروك*

الف مبروك وان شاء الله تعم الفائده على الجميع
تمنياتي بالتوفيق والازدهار


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (5 أغسطس 2007)

:14: مع تحيات العراقي


----------



## drmanz (5 أغسطس 2007)

*مشروع بحري عالمي بمناسبة افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية ..*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذه تحياتي لك أيها المهندس الكريم الأخ ماهر ، وأقبل افتتاحي لقسم الهندسة البحرية بهذا المشروع البحري الغير مسسبوق محليا وعالميا لحماية السفن من الغرق ، وهو اختراع قمت بتصميمه - بفضل من الله تعالي - وهو عبارة عن جاكت نجاة هيدروليكي لحماية السفن وقابل للفرد والطي آليا في دقائق .... ولمزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الاختراع ...يرجي البحث علي شبكة الانترنت تحت عنوان " جمال المنزلاوي " أو " جاكت نجاة هيدروليكي " أو " El Manzalawy Gamal Ali " ، راجيا من الله أن يكون فيه النفع للبشر جميعا باذنه تعالي ، وأن يتم انتاجه علي المستوي العربي والاسلامي وتصديره للغرب بدلا من استيراده فيما بعد بملايين الدولارات . وأن يتم الاكتتاب كأسهم في هذا المشروع الضخم .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أخوكم في الله دكتور كيميائي / جمال المنزلاوي 
( مخترع مصري )


----------



## بنت الرافدين (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروووووووووووك امنياتي الطيبه بالتوفيق والنجاح ان شاء الله 
وبارك الله فييييييييكم


----------



## عبدالملك (5 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك لنا جميعاً

وأسأل الله أن يجعله فاتحة خير للمندى ولنا 
وإن شاء الله أنه تحصل الفائدة المرجوة منه


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*الله ينور يابشمهندس*

_بارك الله فيك وامدك بالعزيمه والعطاء لتفكيركم فى المهندسيين البحريين خاصة ونحن بع د التخرج نحتاج لتنشيط معلوماتنا وتحديثها كخبره فى مجال العمل واكتساب الخبره_

مهندس بحرى 2007 كلية الهندسه جامعة الاسكندريه البشمهندس هلباوى :1:

عضو فى الملتقى


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (5 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## وسيم الغزي (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة خاصة*

دعوني فقط أشدد على اهمية هذا الاختصاص وتطوره الكبير خلال العقود الاخيره.. واقدم من كل قلبي تهنئة خاصة لكل زملائنا ممن يعملون في الجانب البحري واتمنى لهم المشاركة الفعالة في رفد هذا الجانب والتخصص بكل ماهو يفيد جميع الاخوة..
تحيات من وسيم العراقي


----------



## مشموشه (5 أغسطس 2007)

دعوني اباراك لجميع المهندسين العرب بافتتاح هذا القسم الهام قبل ان ابارك لاداره هذا المنتدي التي تبذل كل مافي وسعها ليظل لقب مهندس عاليا ودائما الى الامام


----------



## باسل الحسني (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم مبارك لكم ولنا هذا المولود الجديد والذي نتمنى من الله ذو الجلال والاكرام ان يبارك الجهود الطيبة المبذولة للارتقاء بالمستوى الاكاديمي لجميع طلاب العلم ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## محمد احمد سعيد (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهاني*

كل يوم يتبث هذا الموقع أنه اهل ليكون ملتقى رائع يضم بين جنباته مشاركات المهندسين العرب وجهدهم الدؤوب في سبيل نشر العلوم بروح متفانية غير أنانية ، وبمناسبة افتتاح هذا القسم الذي هو نافذة صحية اخرى من نوافذ العلم الهندسي الوافر نشكر ادارة الموقع على صبرها الجميل ودأبها المتواصل في سبيل رفع كفاءة ومعارف المهندس العربي . فبارك الله في عملكم هذا وجعله في ميزان أعمالكم


----------



## crazymedo (5 أغسطس 2007)

congratulations on opeening this new section


----------



## م.س.و (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك عليكم الجديد
لا تنسوا أيها الأصدقاء أن الإسلام قد وصل إلى الشرق الأدنى بالبحر......
فخذوا من تاريخ أجدادكم و احملوا رسالاتهم و انطلقوا بها عبر البحار 
و الله الموفق


----------



## فايز شوابكة (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك متمنيا لكم التوفيق في خدمة كافة الزملاء مقدرين جهودكم الطيبه 
م. فايز الشوابكه


----------



## magdiyara (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروووووك
وربنا يوفقكم لما فيه خير
العباد ​


----------



## البطل الصغير 10 (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك إفتتاح القسم


----------



## رسول الفهد (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك الله يوفق كل العاملين على هذا المنتدى الرائع وبارك الله فيكم وارشدكم لمل يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## خالد العباني (5 أغسطس 2007)

*مبارك لكم فيه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله لكم في هذا القسم


----------



## Actor (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك للجميع .

تهنئة من الصميم لهذا الأنجاز الرائع ونتمنى لهذا الصرح الأزدهار ان شاء الله


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك منورين المنتدي والله يا مشرفينا
شكرا خاص الي المشرف ابو محمد 
وشكر الخاص الخاص الخاص جدا الي المهندس الفز المنور قسم الهندسه البحريه المهندس ماهر
دائما لديك الجديد متعودين منك يا استاذ ماهر المفاجئات بأبداعاتك 
بجد يا بختنا بيك
شرا


----------



## المريمى (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يسعدنى وكما يشرفنى فى تهنئتكم بخصوص فتح قسم الهندسة البحرية وبالفعل لما له من اهمية .
وفقكم الله الى كل مافيه الخير ومزيدا من الرقى والابداع .
مع فائق احترامى .
والله الموفق


----------



## رافع الراوي (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## وليد شحاتة (5 أغسطس 2007)

تالف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك ويارب دايما فى تقدم وازدهار


----------



## ابو علوة (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم
وكما عودتمونا دائما فها انتم تبدعون مرة اخرى


----------



## ابوكيفه (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مليون مبروك والي الامام دائما و با توفيق


----------



## ابوكيفه (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مليون مبروك والي الامام دائما و با لتوفيق


----------



## محمد منتصر مزيك (5 أغسطس 2007)

:8: الله يجعل هذا القسم فاتحة خير على جميع الأقسام والأعضاء والمشاركين 
وأرجو منكم أفتتاح أقسام أخرى أيضاً:77: :77: :77:


----------



## وائل محمود مصطفى (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وللامام دائماً


----------



## nazar715 (5 أغسطس 2007)

عاطر التحيا واجمل الامنيات للقسم بالنجاح والف مبروك.


----------



## عاطف ابو القاسم (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

الحمد لله الذي و فقكم إلى إنشاء هذا الموقع عله يكون أداة لزيادة معرفتنا بالهندسة البحرية و هو مجال يجهله أغلبنا. وفقكم الله.


----------



## نجار (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك لهذا الانجاز الرائع


----------



## وفاء23 (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم الف مبروك وربنا يوفقكم على الخير .


----------



## محمد مجاهد محمد (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مليون مبروك علي المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## سعيد م.ع. (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك لنا ولكم هذه الإنجازات الرائعة... وبارك الله فيكم معشر المشرفين والقائمين على هذا المنتدى إداريا وفنيا ... ونرجوا أن يتم افتتاح قسم هندسة السيارات ... وأنا أعلم أنها موجودة داخل الهندسة الميكانيكية ... ولكن أرى انفصالها واستقلالها أفضل. 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد م.ع. (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك لنا ولكم ... وشكرا لجميع القائمين على أمر هذا المنتدى إداريا وفنيا وإشرافا... وأرجو استقلال قسم هندسة السيارات عن قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ... أعتقد سيكون أكثر إثراء
 وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير


----------



## MoTag (5 أغسطس 2007)

*ألف ألف شكر لكل من شارك في تقديم هذا المنتدى*


----------



## العاشق البابلي (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك وان شاء الله المزيد من التقدم


----------



## علياً (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ابطال والله وشكرا لكم على هدا المجهود الجميل 
والسلام


----------



## كونى عائشة (5 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف مبروك على افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية.
ويارب دايما يكون الموقع فى تميز مستمر​:77:


----------



## katooo777 (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك لنا جميعا هذا الافتتاح ​


----------



## أحمد سيد سليمان (5 أغسطس 2007)

بحرية بحرية بحرية 
أسود فى البر نجوم فى البحر
بحرية بحرية بحرية
ألف ألف مبروك مع تمنياتى بمزيد من التفوق والإزدهار للكل المهندسين العرب والعودة لأمجاد السالفين......
:14: :13: :14: :13: :14: :13:


----------



## ميرو 2007 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*ميرو*

الف مبروك وان شاء الله يكون مفيد للجميع


----------



## haitham_eng_alex (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف الف الف الفمبروك على افتتاح هذا القسم الهام الذى نرجو من الله ان يكون نواة لتطوير مفهوم الهندسة البحرية لدينا ودفع عجلة العمل فى هذا المجال الى اوسع نطاقاته


----------



## محمد الاول (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبارك للجميع هذا القسم الجديد ..

متمنيا للجميع الإستفادة من ما يطرح فيه ..


----------



## علاء احمد شريف (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروووووك :20: وبصراحه دى حاجه تفركح الكل ويارب عقبال الجديد


----------



## عادل السيد الطوخى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

ااااااااااااااااالف مبروك على قسم الهندسة البحرية والله يوفقكم على خدمة الاسلام وامسلمين والدولة كلها والله المستعان 
والسلام عليكم 
من اخوكم فى الله
عادل السيد الطوخى ابوستيت


----------



## tshatat (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وان شاء الله القسم النووي


----------



## العراف (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك لكل زوار الموقع وارجو التقدم دوما واضافه كل جديد مما يفيدنا جميعا ويزيد من معلوماتنا وتقدمنا , واشكر كل من ساهم او شارك في هذا العمل .


----------



## محسن 9 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*الف مبروك*

ما شاء الله تبارك الله أحسن الخالقين 
يجب أن نهنىء أنفسنا أولا على عطاء سخي من أخوة كرام راجيا الله تعالى كل توفيق للجميع 

واشكر الاخ المشرف المهندس ماهر على التضحية العظيمة في سبيل الافضل ولله وبالله نستعين جميعا على تقديم ما نستطيع من علوم نرتقي بها والى الامام 
والله الموفق


----------



## MAHDUAA (5 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك لكل المشاركين والقائمين على هذا العمل


----------



## روقا6000 (6 أغسطس 2007)

ما هو مرتب المهندس البحرى فى الشهر وهل يجد عمل فور التخرج وشكرا


----------



## mostafa Eid (6 أغسطس 2007)

Mabrooooooooooooooooooooooooooook:14:


----------



## hussiinn (6 أغسطس 2007)

بســـــم اللــــه الرحمن الرحيم
الســـلام عليكم ورحمـــة اللـــه وبركاتــــه
ألــــف مبروك لجميع المهندسين مع العلم اننى مهندس طبوغرافيا
اسأل اللــــه تبارك وتعالى ان يبارك فى اعمالكم وان يجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mazen tayef (6 أغسطس 2007)

thanks for your effore maher and we wish an active participation make this section very rich with information and exchange knowledge.
Barak Allah Fikom,
Salaam


----------



## مهندوس (6 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك عليكم و علينا و إنشاء الله نحو القمة :14:


----------



## مهندوس (6 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك عليكم و علينا و إنشاء الله نحو القمة :14: :12:


----------



## مهندوس (6 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك عليكم و علينا و إنشاء الله نحو القمة :12:


----------



## arif64 (6 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
نسأل الباري عز وجل لكم الموفقية والنجاح وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mazen tayef (6 أغسطس 2007)

brothers,
lets start sharing information..
Also, I would ask Maher about the topics that the marine section intended to address, for example: marine environment, coastal processes and threats,coastal structures, Ports, Ships design, etc.
Salam


----------



## dhaheri (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اود أن أشكر كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى. وفق الله كل من ساهم أو يساهم في المنتدى.
لكم مني جزيل الشكر و إلى الأمام دومن. 

أخوكم محمد


----------



## dr_soso (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك على افتتاح هذا القسم الهام 
الى الامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## القفاش (6 أغسطس 2007)

تهنئة من أعماق القلب ........... فلطالما تمنيت ذلك.
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء علي مجهودكم الفاعل.
وفقكم الله دائما لما يحب ويرضي.


----------



## مدحت1 (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهودات وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد الامير (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك
نتمنى المزيد من الانجازات


----------



## تامر محمد عباس علي (6 أغسطس 2007)

Congratulation & always forward for our best web-site at all 
Mechanical Engineer Tamer Mohammad Abbas


----------



## Abdullah Alsaidi (6 أغسطس 2007)

نهنكم علي هذه الصفحه البحريه
ونرجوا لكم التوفيق في اثراء الهندسه البحريه:55:


----------



## عبدالسلام جعافرة (6 أغسطس 2007)

م. عبدالسلام جعافرة
مبروك القسم الجديد
ان شاء الله يكون فيه الفائدة للجميع


----------



## عبدالحكيم آل مقبل (6 أغسطس 2007)

congratulation 


ألف مبروك على إفتتاح قسم الهندسة البحريه ... وإلى الأمام ياأخواني


----------



## فاروق كتاني (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك والى الامام


----------



## Abdul Rahim (6 أغسطس 2007)

:75: الف مبروك لنا جميعا هذا الافتتاح و للادارة الكريمة ولكل مهندس بحري :75:

 أسأل الله ان يكون هذا العمل خطوة جديدة نحو المستقبل
 
وتحية لكل القائمين على هذا الملتقى ومزيد من التقدم 

مبارك عليكم مهندسي البحرية وبالتوفيق


----------



## janaa (6 أغسطس 2007)

عقبال مئة سنة قدام , ألف مبروك


----------



## yaser hhh (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مليون مبروك يا جماعة علينا كلنا


----------



## يوسف مسامح (6 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاكم الله خيراً على مجهوداتكم التي لا تنقطع ووفقكم الله إلى المزيد من عرض المعلومات المهمة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم.
تحياتي للجميع:75:


----------



## yaser hhh (6 أغسطس 2007)

الصراحة المنتدى الله يبارك فيه وفى الللى بيساعد فى تقدمه وطوال مدة اشتراكى معكم وانا مستفاد والله بجد الله يبارك فيكم ونتمنى منكم المزيد دائماً


----------



## Mr.Engineer801 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*ألف ألف مبروك للقسمعلى وجه الخصوص و المنتدى على وجه العموم و هذا شي مو غريب على منتدى كبير و راقي و أتعودنا منه على التطوير و التقدم للأمام و أتوقع أيضا أن النتدى بذلك حققحق السبق وتحسب كبادرة إيجابية لملتقى المهندسين العرب,
و أتمنى أشوف القسم و كل أقسام الملتقى فوووووووووق و أفضل من كل المنتديات,
و بالتوفيق إنشاء الله.*


----------



## م.محمد عطاونة (6 أغسطس 2007)

*تهانينا لقسم الهندسة البحرية*

بارك الله في جهودكم , وجعلكم الله نبراسا للعلم والعلماء , فانتم الشموع التي تحترق لتضيء الطريق امام الآخرين , فدمتم وبوركتم والى الامام يا أحفاد خير الناس محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## jamal okla alibrah (6 أغسطس 2007)

نبارك لكم هذا الانجاز الرائع-متمنيالكم التقدم والازدهار


----------



## العلمي (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وانشاء الله المزيد من التوفيق


----------



## الجريء (6 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

_أسأل الله ان يكون هذا العمل خطوة جديدة نحو المستقبل .

وتحية لكل القائمين على هذا الملتقى ومزيد من التقدم .

مبارك عليكم مهندسي البحرية وبالتوفيق ._


----------



## الجريء (6 أغسطس 2007)

نبارك لكم هذا الانجاز الرائع-متمنيالكم التقدم والازدهار


----------



## yaser hhh (6 أغسطس 2007)

'
يارب بارك لنا فى هذا المنتدى الجميل


----------



## الجريء (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (6 أغسطس 2007)

مبارك عليكم افتتاح القسم الجديد
ونتمنالكم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (6 أغسطس 2007)

على قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم
وتأتي على قدر الكرام المكارم


----------



## ودالتوم (6 أغسطس 2007)

الآف التهاني والتبريكات ابعثها لإدارة الموقع وجميع الاعضاء واشيد بالمجهود المقدر من قبل الاعضاء والذين يسعون دوما لفائدة المهندسين العرب... اسأل الله التوفيق للجميع:20:


----------



## ban (6 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

الف ..الف مبروك
وهذا الذي دائما نتوقعه منكم كل جديد ومفيد
مبروك مرة ثانية
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمود كنانة (6 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم لما تقدموا لنا كل جديد واعانكم الله والى الامام انشاء الله


----------



## ابراهيم س (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مبروك واتمني للجميغ التوفيق / معماري في الفصل الاخير


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (6 أغسطس 2007)

تهانينا القلبية مع مزيد من التقدم والازدهار


----------



## عاطف محمد عثمان (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ومزيدا من التقم والازدهار


----------



## Subhi Wassim Tadef (6 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أتقدم إليكم بأجمل التهاني، سائلا المولى عز وجل أن ينفع بكم وبهذا الجهد الطيب، وأن يجزيكم خير الجزاء


----------



## 39حميد (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك للجميع على هذا الإنجاز المهم واتمنى ان يعود على الجميع بالفائدة واشكر ل من ساهم في هذا الإنجاز وادع الله لكم بالتوفيق وان يسسد خطاكم


----------



## dirar alqasem (6 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك الى الامام


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أغسطس 2007)

بصراحه كل ايد دخلت هنا وكتبت تهنئه هنا .. بقولها تسلم تسلم والله يجازيكم خيرا جميعا والى الامام بأذن الله فأنتم قواد المستقبل المشرق لكل مهندس بيحب مهنته وبيخلص فيها ..
الف شكر


----------



## المهندس1001 (6 أغسطس 2007)

كل التبريكات بمناسبة الافتتاح


----------



## السلطاني (6 أغسطس 2007)

مبرووك للجميع على هذه القسم الجديد ...وأتنمى أن يحظى بقسمته من التفاعل والمشاركات ...وأتأسف على هجرتي لهذا المنتدى المميز لأني مشغول هذه السنة بالثانوية وأنتم عارفين المذاكرة والإنشغالات ،فأرجوا أن تعذروني على التقصير الحاصل مني....


----------



## م/شيماء (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مبروك القسم الجديد ونرجو ان يستفيد الجميع وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## wissam muhsen (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك هذا الانجاز العظيم ودائما نطمح الى المزيد من الاقسام الجديدة


----------



## سمير الشيب (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك على هالانجاز الرائع..... وللامام


----------



## عصام نصرة (6 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك افتتاح هذا القسم الهام والذي سيفيد شريحة كبيرة من اخاننا المهندسين , أتمنى للموقع دوام التقدم والازدهار


----------



## احمد نوار على (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك والقسم هام جدا وارجو ان تجد موضوعات السلامة البحرية مكانا فى هذا القسم كما ارجو ان بشمل كل ما يتعلق بالنقل البحرى سواء السفن او الموانى او ارصفة الشحن بنوعياتها المختلفة والله الموفق والمستعان 
احمد نوار على


----------



## amg (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك للجميع


----------



## عائدالضامن (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الف مبروك و جزاكم الله خيرا 
عائد الضامن


----------



## obadabashir (6 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة وتبريك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

بارك الله فيكم على افتتاح هذا القسم المهم ..
و مبارك للجميع هذا القسم الجديد ..

متمنيا للجميع الإستفادة من ما يطرح فيه ..
ومتمنيا ان يتم اضافة قسم جديد يهتم بهندسة البرمجيات 

تحياتي
اخوكم :
عبادة بشير - فلسطين
obadabashir

@ 
gmail.com


----------



## محمد الجبوري (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وانشاء الله اضافه مواضيع مفيدة


----------



## علي الأمير (6 أغسطس 2007)

*ألف مبروك عليكم وعلينا القسم الجديد وبنا يوفقكم إلي مايحبه ويرضاه وأن يسدد خطاكم ويجعل جميع أعمالكم في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## فايز فائق (6 أغسطس 2007)

مليون مبروك وبالتوفيق دائما لمنتدانا الرائع:75:


----------



## ماهر طلبة (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مليون مبروك على افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية


----------



## المعمار السوري (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروووووك للجميع با فتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية
وهو مجال لمهندسي باقي الاختصلصلت بالتعرف على هذا النوع من الهندسة


----------



## ihabeletriby (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــروك افتتاح القسم...... و دوام الفائدة و التطور للقسم


----------



## asunbeam (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك مع التمنيات بدوام التقدم والرقى


----------



## وعد صادق (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اقول الف الف مبروك لاخوتي المهندسين العرب لافتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية . واتمنى اتمنى ان اسمع غداً عن افتتاح قسم الهندسة البيئية لما له ايضاً من اهمية بالغة جداً في حياتنا. :1:


----------



## os.mushreqi (6 أغسطس 2007)

*replay*

hay,i just wanted thank every body who helps or even try 2 give any body chance 2 study


----------



## mah2 (6 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

ألف مبروك لأمتنا جمعاء، وتحية لكل القائمين على هذا الملتقى ...ملتقى الخير بإذنه تعالى. نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعل هذا العمل خطوة جديدة نحو المستقبل الزاهر .

تحياتي الأخوية العطرة من الجزائر

اخوكم
Mah2


----------



## الكهربائي 73 (6 أغسطس 2007)

_الف مبروك والتوفيق من رب العالمين انشاء الله_


----------



## نادر الحسن (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
نشكركم على مجهوداتكم التى تبذلها من اجل التقدم الهندسى ومساعدة المهندسين فى المجالالت المختلفة ومزيد من التقدم للهندسة البحرية .......


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (6 أغسطس 2007)

سعدت جدا جدا لهذا القسم الذى سيساعد كثيرا من المهندسين البحريين 
وارجو كل التقدم والأذدهار للملتقى 
وارجـو ان يكون هذا القسم فى ميزان حسنات القائمين على الموقع وبالتوفيق


----------



## hussien777 (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك الافتتاح العظيم ووفقكم الله لصالح الناس جميعا


----------



## ezz (6 أغسطس 2007)

mabrok :75: :14:


----------



## hazemallush (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة القائمين على ملتقى المهندسين العرب
اسأل المولى تبارك وتعالى ان يبارك فى اعمالكم وان يجعلها خالصة لوجه الكريم انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه​


----------



## abdalla560 (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبروك لنا جمبعا ونرجو للمنتدى دوام التقدم


----------



## الواكد2007 (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك للجميع


----------



## zibara (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروووووووووك


----------



## هشام أحمد عبدربه (6 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك يا بشمهندسين علي التقدم المذهل ده
بس كان لي طلب 
عاوزك يا بشمهندس ماهر تظبط القسم بالكتب وكده يعني 
وعلي فكرة انا طالب في قسم سفن في بورسعيد جامعة قناة السويس


----------



## رائد العويوي (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبارك لكم جميعاً 

أخوكم 
رائد العويوي


----------



## وعد صادق (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الف مبروك لافتتاح قسم الهنـــــــــــــــدســـــــــــــــــــة البحــــــــــــــــــــــــريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## وعد صادق (6 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك على كل مهندسين العرب


----------



## رينولت (6 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك والله يوفقكم


----------



## داغر (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك لهذا المنتدى العظيم وجميع المهنديسين المشتركين على افتتاح هذا القسم


----------



## himao_sd (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك الافتتاح وعقبال بقية الاقسام


----------



## مهندس أحمد الابراهيم (6 أغسطس 2007)

مبــــــــــــــــــــــارك للجميع 
والى الأمام اكثر واكثر 
وان شاء الله نحصل على انجاز اكبر باذن الله
ونقول مره اخرى الف مبروك لنا جميعاً و لمهندسي البحرية الف مبرووووووك.

ahmad said


----------



## ع33 (6 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وعلى بركة الله وألف مبروك للجميع .

وتهنئة من القلب يهذا الأنجاز المتميز ونتمنى له الأزدهار من اجل الغد المشرق


----------



## bigman2055 (6 أغسطس 2007)

مهندس نورس قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
> 
> أسأل الله ان يكون هذا العمل خطوة جديدة نحو المستقبل .
> 
> ...


 

الف مبروك واتمنى مزيد من التقدم والفائده للجميع:75:


----------



## dalia gamal (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وعقبال المزيد


----------



## BARKOUKI/Khalid (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك للجميع والله يوفقكم..:20:


----------



## مهندس مصر (6 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف مبرووووووووك :75: 
ان شاء الله القسم يكون مفيد للمهندسين البحريين :20: 
ولمهندسين الغير بحريين ايضا:7:


----------



## الراموز (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك للزملاء المهندسين البحريين ونرجو ان يجدو فيه الفائدة والى الزيد من الانجازات الهامة والمفيدة والى الامام يا ملتقى .


----------



## شمس الهدى (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك على القسم الجديد


----------



## احمد الزهيرى (6 أغسطس 2007)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

الف الف مبروووووووك :75: :75: :75:


----------



## mr_bekar (6 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكركم جميعا على هذا المجهود الرائع واتمنى ان اكون فعال معكم فى القريب العاجل باذن الله تعالى ونتمنى منكم المزيد والجديد باذن الله تعالى


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (6 أغسطس 2007)

بقدر الجهد يكون العطاء والجهد جميل والعطاء اجمل فلا يسعنى الا ان اشكر الادارة على هذا الجهد والعطاء


----------



## mohie (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وعقبال التطوير الجى يكون ان شاء الله قسم خاص للمولدات الكهربيه بالرسم الهندسى و صور حقيقيه ومنتدى لشرحها 
الف مبروك


----------



## basta (6 أغسطس 2007)

1000 mabroouk:84:


----------



## momohayder (6 أغسطس 2007)

:83: makanina


----------



## محمد السيد حافظ (6 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

وعليكم السلام ورحة الله وبركاته
مبارك اخى الحبيب على هذا الافتتاح 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الوافر
اسال الله أن يفيد به أخواننا:75:


----------



## عبد العزيز ع (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رافت البدرى مهندس ان شاء الله*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك كتير كتتييييييييييييييييييييييير
:75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: 
:20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20:


----------



## احمد مضر (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك لمهندسي البحرية العرب افتتاح منتداهم الذي نأمل بأن يحقق مبتغاه و كما نتوقع دائما من المهندسين العرب و كما عودونا سيضاف منتدى مفيد و ناجح جديد الى قائمة منتديات الموقع و سنراقب نحن هذا النجاح و نباركه دائما


----------



## للزحف اصول (6 أغسطس 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل المهندسين البحريين


----------



## عزوعزيز (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك وربنا يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير الصلاح


----------



## مالك الزبيدي (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وبارك الله في جهودكم لنشر العلم ومبروك....


----------



## عمر خيرت ابراهيم (6 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله لكم وبكم ودام عليكم التقدم المشرف ويهديكم ويهدينا الى الطريق الصحيح الف الف مبروك ونرجو منكم المزيد والتقدم بنا للنور:12:


----------



## branden (6 أغسطس 2007)

:20: مبروك


----------



## العابدي (6 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر على افتتاح القسم*

نشكر الباري عز وعلا والاخوان الذين اثمرت جهودهم على انشاء هذا القسم الجديد تثقيفا وتنويرا للطالب العربي سائلين المولى ان يوفقكم ويغنيكم من فضله


----------



## Golden Eagle (6 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

الف الف مبروك للجميع


----------



## تالتالتاتفغالبلااب (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك ... وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله:34: :34:


----------



## elnazeer71 (6 أغسطس 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## km6 (6 أغسطس 2007)

1000
1000
1000
1000 مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل المهندسين العرب


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك 
أسأل الله لكم التوفيق والنجاح​


----------



## محمدتقي (6 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة (من القلب الى القلب)*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

بارك الله فيك أخي على افتتاح هذا القسم المهم ..
و مبارك للجميع هذا القسم الجديد ..
وفقكم الله وأيانا لخدمة الصالح العام..

متمنيا للجميع الإستفادة من ما يطرح فيه ..

تحياتي


----------



## فائز الوبر (6 أغسطس 2007)

الففففففففففففففففف مبرووووووووووووك والى الامام


----------



## المساح2008 (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لادارة المنتدى بالاهتمام بهذا التخصص لاهماله كثيرا وعدم الاهتمام به سابقا رغم انه يدخل فى كل مجلات الهندسة من دراسة المد والجز واعماق البحار وبما للبحار من تاثيرات على حياتنا اليومية 
ودمتم لنا وربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير لنا جميعا 
المساح


----------



## waleedgov (6 أغسطس 2007)

:13: مبرووووك إفتتاح القسم وبالتوفيق في مواضيعه


----------



## مصطفى محمد الراوي (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## هزار السلام (6 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك لكم كل انجاز جديد:75: :75: :75:


----------



## جعفرالظاهر (6 أغسطس 2007)

لايسعنى سوى ان اشكر المولى عز وجل على جهود الاداره الكريمه فى افتتاح قسم خاص ومهم جدا ومواضيعه صعب الحصول عليها .. فى ملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب ففى كل يو وكل شهر وكل سنه وكل السنين يزدهر هذا الملتقى بأضافه شمعه لتنير الطريق لكل اخ واخت هنا فى المنتدى الموقر ..مبروك و الى الامام ان شاء الله........


----------



## nadher (6 أغسطس 2007)

*nadher ali ناظر علي الجميلي*

نتمنى التوفيق والنجاح للجميع لما فيه الخير والصلاح باذنه تعالى :75:بمناسبة افتتاح قسم الهندسه البحريه


----------



## wael_kuk (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك ويارب تكون افادة جيدة لينا جميعا وارجو ان نعرف كل ما هو جديد عن التبريد والتكييف وكهربا السفن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kesabdou (6 أغسطس 2007)

*Alf mabrouk*

Essalamou alikoum wa rahmatou Allah Ta3ala wa barakatouhou
Tahanina:20: :75: el Harra bi mounasabet iftitah kism el handassa el bahria fi hatha el moultaka 
alf mabrouk marratan oukhra
Akhoukou Abderrahmane:75: :7:


----------



## طاهر يوسف (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
نبارك لكم هذا المجهود في انجاب هذا القسم 
وفقكم الله لما فيه الصلاح والرشاد:75:


----------



## خالد طه (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك 
ومن نجاح الى نجاح باستمرار
والشكر الى كل من يقوم بمساندة الموقع لانة اصبح علامة مضيئة في الطريق


----------



## عيد محمد الحتيرشي (6 أغسطس 2007)

بالتوفيق وعلى بركة الله


----------



## Jamal (6 أغسطس 2007)

*مبروووك*

الف مبروك 
ومن نجاح الى نجاح


----------



## adel104 (6 أغسطس 2007)

ألتهنئة موصولة من أخيكم adel104 و أرجو من السميع العليم أن يوفقكم للمزيد من الإنجازات لخدمة هذه الأمة .


----------



## احمد عبد المطلب (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للاخوه القائمين علي هذا الصرح العلمي العربي العظيم 

وجزاهم الله كل خير علي ما يقدمونه لاخوانهم من الطلبه (المهندسين )والزوار


----------



## احمد امجد (6 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك على القسم الجديد والى الامام مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## khalidmhsn (6 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك افتتاح هذا القسم الجديد
مع خالص امنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع
والى الامام ومزيدا" من التقدم إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد الحلبي (6 أغسطس 2007)

هذا القسم وغيره من الأقسام التي ستفتح بإذن الله مستقبلا ً 
إن هي إلا ثمار الجهود الرائعة والمبذولة من قبل القائمين على هذا الملتقى الرائع 
ألف مبروك , مع فائق التمنيات بالتقدم والإزدهار .


----------



## عصام الطيار (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مليون مبروك لكل المهندسين العرب و دائما للامام يا شباب ........تقبل الله منكم


----------



## استبرق (6 أغسطس 2007)

:75: الف مبروك لنا جميعا و العطاء متواصل و الثمار تزداد والله يرعى هذه المسيره المباركه:77:


----------



## سامى الثمن (6 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة لملتقى المهندسين العرب*

اتقدم لكم اخوتى باحر التهانى بهده المناسبة وان شاء الله من حسن الى احسن 
واتمنى لكم ان تفدوننا دائما كما عهدناكم 
والى الامام


----------



## juve228 (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ثم البركه 
اهنيكم بافتتاح هدا القسم وان شاء الله يكون بداية الطريق للتطور وشكرا


----------



## S-AZIZI (6 أغسطس 2007)

كل الشكر والتقديرلادارة ملتقى المهندسين والف مبروك لافتتاح هذا القسم ومزيدا من التفدم وكل عام وملتقى المهندسين العرب بالف الف خير......


----------



## خفاجة (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك :20: :75: :20: :75: :20: :75:


----------



## م/ أبوفهد (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مليون مبروك لجميع اخواننا المهندسين


----------



## مصطفى كزبر (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك للجميع ولكل من ساهم في اتمام هذا القسم 
صار فينا نقول (عندك بحرية يا موقع )


وشكرا


----------



## maxumusse (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مليون مبروك لجميع اخواننا المهندسين


----------



## ممدوح نصر ابراهيم (6 أغسطس 2007)

اتمنى التوفيق والنجاح لكل القائمين على ادارة الموقع الجديد مع امنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## ممدوح نصر ابراهيم (6 أغسطس 2007)

ينبغى افادتنا باستمرار عن موسوعه الهندسه البحريه حيث اننى من مهندسى شركه المصايد الشماليه وارغب فى دراسه اكاديميه حديثه عن كل ما هو جديد فى عالم الهندسه البحريه


----------



## ممدوح نصر ابراهيم (6 أغسطس 2007)

:59:ارجو المزيد من محتوى الموسوعه الهندسيه البحريه وخاصه الميكانيكيه


----------



## almiligy (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك ودائما فى تقدم وازدهار
الف مبروك للاخوة البحرية ووو الحمد لله ربنا فك العقدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mastkanis (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاكم الله كل خير 
بالتوفيق ودوام التقدم لمساعدة شباب المستقبل وعقل المجتمع


----------



## tele_engin (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم اباك لكم هذا القسم الذي يعتبر من اهم الهندسات رغم اننا نفتقدها في الوطن العربي
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mhn (7 أغسطس 2007)

أسأل الله ان يكون هذا العمل خطوة جديدة نحو المستقبل .

وتحية لكل القائمين على هذا الملتقى ومزيد من التقدم .

مبارك عليكم مهندسي البحرية وبالتوفيق


----------



## وليد علي (7 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نحمد الله القدير على كل شيء وعلى وجود مثل هذه العقول النيره ونساله تعالى ان يبارك الجهود ويجزل الاجر.


----------



## love_worldwide (7 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووك افتتاح القسم الجديد


----------



## رؤى شلال (7 أغسطس 2007)

:20: الف الف مبروك بافتتاح هذا القسم وانشاء الله افتتاح اقسام اخرى...............
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد محمود مبيضين (7 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك ..... والى الامام دائما"


----------



## amar87 (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اهنئكم بافتتاح قسم الهندسه البحريه 
واتمنى لكم المزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله.


----------



## محمد شعبان صالح (7 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحية من القلب الى الجميع

الف الفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف مليون مبروك
اتمنى الازدهار والتفوق ان اشاء الله تعالى
اخوكم محمد شعبان صالح


----------



## البشمهندسة الزهراء (7 أغسطس 2007)

مبارك افتتاح هذا القسم


----------



## مهند ستار (7 أغسطس 2007)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=61605*

نهنكم بافتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية:56:


----------



## als (7 أغسطس 2007)

وفقكم الله و زادكم علما و عملا صالحا 
أتمنا كل التوفيق لكم و لفرعكم الجديد البحرية :75: :75:


----------



## ابوعباة (7 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله الذي بحمدة وشكره تدوم النعم
وابارك للجميع هذا الانجاز جعله الله فاتحة خير وبركة ان شاء الله


----------



## صادق الصديق (7 أغسطس 2007)

*تحيه خاصه*

:75: تحيه خاصه الى الاعضاء القائمين في المنتدى والف مبروك مع تمنياتي لكم بالازدهار الدائم 
وهنيأً لكم يارب دائماً مع اطيب الأمنيات


----------



## رورو كيماوي (7 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك مع تمنياتنا بالازدهار :77: :77:


----------



## سرمد ناظم (7 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

كل التهاني والتبريكات من القلب لافتتاح هذا القسم الهندسي الذي يعنة بالامور البحرية وهو قسم رائع 
ونادر ووفقكم الله :75:


----------



## samirww25 (7 أغسطس 2007)

التوفيق الدائم


----------



## مصيباح (7 أغسطس 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
وجزاءك الله بالف خير


----------



## wael raafat (7 أغسطس 2007)

مبارك افتتح هذا القسم الجديد...
واسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعلة في ميزان اعمالكم ...
بالتوفيق دائمآ إن شاء الله .


----------



## المهندسة المسلمة (7 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك للاخوة المهندسين البحرين


----------



## احمد سيف الاسلام (7 أغسطس 2007)

سلام عليكم
الف مبروك لنا جميعا.
ارجوا ان تفكروا في قسم هندسة الشواطيء


----------



## م/محمد محمود على (7 أغسطس 2007)

_:20: :75: :20: :75: :20: :75: :20: :75: :20: :75: :20: :75: :20: :75: _
_الف مبروك افتتاح القسم ,,,, و تمنياتي له بالازدهار _


----------



## شريف الشلبي (7 أغسطس 2007)

تهانينا وألف مبروك على افتتاح هذا القسم ونشكر إدارة المنتدى على الجهود التي تبذلها في سبيل نقل وتبادل العلوم والمعرفة
ألف مبروك


----------



## أدهم حمودة (7 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك هذا الانجاز العظيم وفقكم الله


----------



## يوسف عوين (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم..
ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## حسين الطالب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*في البداية أحب أن أهنئ أصحاب المنتدى على افتتاحهم للمنتدى الجديد , وهو بالفعل إن ذل على شيئ انما يدل على كفاءة العاملين بهذا المنتدى 
وأتمنا لجميع العاملين به التوفيق والسداد في عملهم هذا ، وأتمنى أن يزداد افتتاح العديد من المنتديات العلمية والثقافية غلى جميع الأصعدة ..... وفقكم الله ورعاكم*


----------



## زكريا ابو المجد مح (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
عمل يضاف الى صرح المنتدى العظيم ادعو الله عز وجل ان ينفع به الجميع .


----------



## pop_eng (7 أغسطس 2007)

يا رب يكون في ميزان الحسنات لهذا المجهود الطيب ونرجو من كل مهندس بحري ان يعمل علي تطوير هذا القسم 
مبارك عليكم مهندسي البحرية وبالتوفيق 
:75:


----------



## Nanas (7 أغسطس 2007)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## alwaham (7 أغسطس 2007)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على الجهود المبذولة في تاسيس القسم الجديد الهندسة البحرية 
ونحن نتمنى للكل المشاركة والمساندة في ما يخص هذا القسم والاقسام الاخرى 
ونحن كاعضاء فالمنتدى لفخورين بما تقدمةالاقسم الاخرى من معلومات ومساعدات لكل من هو محتاج
لها .
ولا يسعنى سوا ان اتقدم بلشكر لكل من ساند في انشاء هذا القسم المميز وادعوا الله التوفيق والتقدم في رقي هذا المنتدى


----------



## معمارية سكندرية (7 أغسطس 2007)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك*

مبارك عليكم اخواننا البحريين ...... ومبارك علينا جميعا نحن المهندسون العرب اعضاء الملتقى الجميل :75: ... الى مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله :20: ​


----------



## hasanat75 (7 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك والشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في انجاز هدا العمل


----------



## اماسينا (7 أغسطس 2007)

لف مبروك افتتاح القسم المختص بالبحريه ومزييييييييييييييد من الازدهار


----------



## دعوه (7 أغسطس 2007)

مبارك الافتتاح وان شاء الله يكون قسم متميز بأهله ومشرفه وجزاكم الله كل الخير 
تهانية القلبية


----------



## kitaw1969 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة قلبية*

*السلام عليكم جميعا ,,,, التحايا ازفها نرجسا وفلا ويسمين حاملة فى طياتها رائحة البحر وهدير المياه ودعاش المطر!!!!!؟؟ 
قف دوما ودائما وحتما اوائل , هذه الزفة امل ان تزكم الانوف بعبيرها لتعبر عن فرحا نعيشه وحلما طال انتظارنا له والى الامام دوما م محمد بلال محمد عبالله*


----------



## kitaw1969 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة قلبية*

*السلام عليكم جميعا ,,,, التحايا ازفها نرجسا وفلا ويسمين حاملة فى طياتها رائحة البحر وهدير المياه ودعاش المطر!!!!!؟؟ 
قف دوما ودائما وحتما اوائل , هذه الزفة امل ان تزكم الانوف بعبيرها لتعبر عن فرحا نعيشه وحلما طال انتظارنا له والى الامام دوما م محمد بلال محمد عبدالله*


----------



## tito's (7 أغسطس 2007)

*الف مبروك*

الف مبروك علي كل المهندسين:75:


----------



## Waelot (7 أغسطس 2007)

وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون
كل التهاني وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (7 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك ياأهل البحريه ..............
التايكر


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (7 أغسطس 2007)

ألف يا أهل البحريه......................
التايكر


----------



## المختار سالم (7 أغسطس 2007)

اهنأالإخوة بمناسبة افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية وأتمنى من الله العلي القدير له النجاح في مهمته


----------



## mr_bekar (7 أغسطس 2007)

*The summit, always . Inshallah*

The summit, always . Inshallah


----------



## زايد عايض (7 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك على القسم الجديد ،،، و إنشاء الله يكون من الأقسام الفعالة و النشيطة ،،، و هذا لا يتحقق إلا بمشاركة الجميع و من أعضاء و مشرفين......:20:


----------



## ABDOU3 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*


الف مبروك تهنئة
:84: :84: :84: ​


----------



## ABDOU3 (7 أغسطس 2007)

تهنئة الف مبروك:84: :84: :84:


----------



## zoka (7 أغسطس 2007)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه جعله الله سببا لكى يستفيد منه كل من يطلب العلم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله و الف مبروك


----------



## خالد965 (7 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك الافتتاح و هنيئاً لكل أصدقاء المنتدى نرجو للجميع الفائدة و المتعة


----------



## رائد2 (7 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك ونتمنى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع-----مشكورين


----------



## explorator (7 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك على القسم الجديد


----------



## عبدالجبار (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

مبرووووووك القسم .... وعساكم على القوة ان شاءالله



عبدالجبار


----------



## علي الجياشي (7 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئه*

الف مبروك للاخوان وان شاء الله الازدهار والتطور الى الجميع الاخوه الاحباب اخوكم المهندس العراقي علي الجياشي:75: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## اسلام صبحى (7 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم ​الف مبروك لجميع المهندسين والمنتدى على افتتاح هذا القسم الجميل 
وان شاء اللة الى الامام 
اسلام صبحى:75:


----------



## عربي2007 (7 أغسطس 2007)

merci beaucoup


----------



## منذر (7 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك لجميع المهندسين وانشالله سيتم تبادل اهم المواضيع وطرحها للجميع 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## انهارده احلى (7 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

انا اليوم فى غاية السعادة باستقلال منتدانا منتدى الهندسة البحرية:75: 

وكل الشكر لمن ساعدوا فى هذا الاستقلال وبالاخص المهندس ماهر

وننتظر منك المزيد لاعلاء راية هذا القسم وايضا من كل من يحب هذا القسم

ولديه الجديد له

وفقنا الله للخير دائما


----------



## se_se409 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئه بمناسبة افتتاح قسم الهندسه البحريه*

الف مبروك الافتتاح ووفقكم الله وجزاكم الله كل خير:75:


----------



## شهاب ابراهيم (7 أغسطس 2007)

اهنئكم بأفتتاح هذا القسم واتمنى ان ينتفع به الجميع ونشيد بالادارة على المجهودات التي تقوم بها.


----------



## مصطفى ليث قاسم (7 أغسطس 2007)

*ألف ألف ألف إمبارك *
وأجمل التهاني بالإفتتاح الجميل
وياربي الموفقية والإفادة والإستفادة
والإتعاظ​


----------



## fahad22 (7 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للجمييييييييييييييع


الف الف مبروك للجميع


----------



## الرجل الاسود (7 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك للجميع قسم حلو و جيد

من اقسام المحبوبة لدى الدول المتقدمة


----------



## housni (7 أغسطس 2007)

اسأل المولى تبارك وتعالى ان يبارك فى اعمالكم وان يجعلها خالصة لوجه الكريم انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه:20: :75:


----------



## أبوأنس_99 (7 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك لنا جمعآ و الى الامام في تقدم وأزدهار


----------



## star10 (7 أغسطس 2007)

نتمني من الله ان يوفقكم الي مزيد من التفوق


----------



## safey (8 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

بارك الله فيك أخي ابو محمد على افتتاح هذا القسم المهم ..
و مبارك للجميع هذا القسم الجديد ..

متمنيا للجميع الإستفادة من ما يطرح فيه ..

تحياتي


----------



## safey (8 أغسطس 2007)

اسأل المولى تبارك وتعالى ان يبارك فى اعمالكم وان يجعلها خالصة لوجه الكريم انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## safey (8 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك افتتاح هذا القسم الهام والذي سيفيد شريحة كبيرة من اخاننا المهندسين , أتمنى للموقع دوام التقدم والازدهار


----------



## حسام الدين عفيفى (8 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف ألف إمبارك 
وأجمل التهاني بالإفتتاح الجميل
وياربي الموفقية والإفادة والإستفادة


----------



## yeslamb (8 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بكل الحب أرفع للإدارة الكريمة وإلى جميع الأعضاء وكل محبي الهندسة والعلوم التهئنة بمناسبة افتتاح هذا القسم.
مزيداً من العطاء
مزيداً من التقدم
مزيداً من الرقى


----------



## علي الملا (8 أغسطس 2007)

أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لإدارة هذا المنتدى الرائع و على هذا التخصص الجديد و أسأل المولى العلي القدير أن يسدد خطاكم و يجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم


----------



## bostan (8 أغسطس 2007)

*موفقين ان شاء الله*

ان شاء الله قسم نافع للجميع 
والى الأمام بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## commw (8 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك للجميع


----------



## علي حسين محمد علي (8 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم ,وانشاع الله تعم الفائده للجميع


----------



## عاطف ماضى (8 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يبارك على القامين فى هذا العمل ويجزيهم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## سام 57 (8 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك كل جهد فيه مصلحة عامة وانشاءالله نسمع اخبار انجازات جديدة ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## محمد ابو عبدالرحمن (8 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## مجتهدكثيرا (8 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة من القلب*

اني اهنئكم على سلامة التوجه و الدور الذي يلعبه المنتدى في ترميم النقص الحاصل في التعليم الاكاديمي في الجامعات العربية و اتمنى لكم دوام النجاح . 
وفقكم الله


----------



## أخريبيش (8 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

الف مبروك لإدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب والمشتركين والمتصفحين ،، وإن شاء الله تعم الفائدة على الجميع ، مع خالص التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## انه (8 أغسطس 2007)

*الف الف مبروك للجميع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الف الف مبروك للجميع .


:75: :28:


----------



## قاسم الموسوي (8 أغسطس 2007)

اهنئ القائمين على هذا المشروع اولا
واهنئ كل الاعضاء واتمنى الاستمرار والتوفيق للجميع( الف مبروك ).


----------



## رهام المصري (8 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

ألفففففففففففففففففف مبروك على افتتاح هذا القسم و اتمنى افتتاح قسم خاص بهندسة الطاقة الكهربائية و اختصاصاتها


----------



## رهام المصري (8 أغسطس 2007)

وين قسم الدردشة العلمية بليز


----------



## dfs (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة القائمين على ملتقى المهندسين العرب
اسأل المولى تبارك وتعالى ان يبارك فى اعمالكم وان يجعلها خالصة لوجه الكريم انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه​


----------



## عبدالمطلب عمارة (8 أغسطس 2007)

خطوة عظيمة في بناء المنتدى
وفرصة كبيرة لأخواننا المهندسين البحريين
وخريجي أكاديمية النقل البحري التابعة لجامعة الدول العربية 
لإثراء المنتدى,,
،وبارك الله في الأخوة القائمين بهذا المنتدى على الجهود المبذولة
مع كل المحبة والإخاء 
أرجو كل الازدهار والرقي للمنتدى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:20: :20: :20:


----------



## honieda (8 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك ونتمني أن يكون هذا القسم اضافه جديده للذين يعملون في المجال البحري .
مزيداً من التقدم للمهندسين العرب.


----------



## مهندس الأزمات (8 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك والله يعطي المهندس ماهر الف عافية والى الأمام 
المهندس ماهر اسم على مسمى


----------



## المهندسةعراقية (8 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وهنيئا لكل المهندسين واني افرح جدا عندما ارى هذا التطور والتميز من قبل اخواني المهندسين بارك الله فيكم وعسى الله يحفظكم


----------



## محمود سلهب (8 أغسطس 2007)

*الف مبروك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الف مبروك 
مع تمنياتي بالتقدم والنجاج الباهر ان شاء الله تعالى:75:


----------



## الديب حيدر (8 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك جزاكم الله خيرا علي مجهودكم

عوبال قسم الاتصلات


----------



## الحكمي2010 (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
نهنيكم افتتاح هذا القسم ونتمنى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح
وجزاء الله العاملين على هذا الموقع خير الجزاء


----------



## HAADY (8 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك لنا ولكم في افتتاح هذا القسم المهم جدا 

وبما انني مهندس بحري 
اريد ان اعرف كيفية الحصول على برنامج لتسجيل ساعات عمل المحركات الرئيسية والمساعده كي يسهل احتساب ساعات العمل الشهرية بسهوله 

وان كان هناك برنامج لتسجيل استهلاكات الوقود والزيوت لكافة المحركات في السفينة ونقل الوقود من الخزانات الرئيسية الى خزانات الترسيب والاستهلاك اليومي 

وان كان هناك برنامج لتسجيل قطع الغيار الموجوده على متن السفينة وكذلك قطع الغيار المطلوبة للتمكن من حصرها والاستدلال بها في ادارة عمليات الصيانه المبرمجه باقل وقت ممكن 

بانتظار ردكم 

لكم تحياتي وسلامي


----------



## shobedo (9 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك علينا ونشكركم على المجهود الرائع ولكم جزيل اثواب من عند الله


----------



## الريحانى (9 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك وربنا ينفع به المسلمين ويجعله سببا لتقدم المسلمين فى المجال البحرى[/SIZ:75: E]


----------



## اسامه*** (9 أغسطس 2007)

مبروكككككككككك واسئل الله ان تعم الفائده


----------



## سلوى الطائي (9 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك ووفقكم الله لخدمت العرب والمسلمين ...:1:


----------



## العجمي333 (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مبروك هذا القسم وارجو أن ينفع الله به المسلمين


----------



## Mohammed moawad (9 أغسطس 2007)

CONGRATULATION FOR ALL ARAB ENGINEERS


----------



## سعيد كمال (9 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف مليون مبروك علينا كلنا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## laleb (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مبروك عليكم جميعا افتتاح هذا القسم الرائع ومبروك للاداره 
وربنا يوفق ان شاء الله 
م / بلال


----------



## محمد رمضان النزهى (9 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك
ادعو الله لكم بمزيد من الازدهار والتقدم فى خدمه زملائكم
وبارك فى هذا الملتقى الطيب 
محمد رمضان


----------



## الشمس الكبيرة (9 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك واتمنى ان يستمر المنتدى فى تقدم وازدها بأذن الله تعالى:12: :75:


----------



## حذيفة عمر (9 أغسطس 2007)

:68:
التهنئة لاسرة المهندسين العرب بصفة عامة وادارة الهندسة البحرية بالملتقي بصفه خاصة بمناسبة افتتاح القسم الجديد والي الامام انشاء الله .


----------



## designer_eng (9 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك افتتاح القسم الجديد ,,,, و تمنياتي للمنتدى بالتطور و الازدهار


----------



## احمد عبد الرضا (9 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية وانشاء الله الأبداع قادم من جميع الأخوة


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (9 أغسطس 2007)

2000 مبروك


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أغسطس 2007)

مهندس الأزمات قال:


> الف الف مبروك والله يعطي المهندس ماهر الف عافية والى الأمام
> المهندس ماهر اسم على مسمى



الف شكر اخى على كلامك 

والف شكر لكل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه فى المنتدى الموقر والقسم البحرى :77: :77: :77:


----------



## samircom (9 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك للجميع


----------



## حاسوبية (9 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك وعساكم على القوه


:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## حسن الشافعي (9 أغسطس 2007)

*ألف مبروك يا أخواني علي هذا المجهود الطيب ولعل الله سبحانه وتعالي يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم وينفع به أمة المسلمين جميعاً ويكون ذلك علي طريق تقدم مجال الهندسة في المنطقة العربية.*


----------



## دارمان (9 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك بافتتاح هذا القسم الهام من الهندسة وجزاكم الله الف خير علي هذه الجهود المبذولة في خدمة الامة الاسلامية وجعلت في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## saloha (9 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك الإفتتاح ونتمنى أن يكون زي مستوي باقي الفروع


----------



## ابن البلد (9 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله لكم بهذا القسم
ونفع الله بكم ونفعكم ورضي الله عنا وعنكم
ونسأله أن يرشد أخانا ماهرا لما هو خير ويعينه دائما أبدا


----------



## فريدسكيكدة (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم.
مبروك علينا المولود الجديد وشكراللقائمين عليه وبارك الله فيكم .


----------



## eng.alaa_bio (9 أغسطس 2007)

مبرووووووووك و فتح جديد مفيد للجميع


----------



## kaboke (9 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك علي افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية ونتمني منكم المزيد من الملتقيات مشرفة في تلك الشبكة العريضة واهني كل الاعضاء والمشرفين ( يوفقكم الله حيث ماحللتم )


----------



## عبدالمنعم عون (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً جزيلا على جهودكم اخواني على افتتاح القسم الجديد .....
وأتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## عبدالمنعم عون (10 أغسطس 2007)

أهدي اليكم مجموعة من روسومات الفنان محمد الزواوي بهذه المناسبة
http://http://montada.com/showthread.php?t=296087


----------



## ahmedalksas (10 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ماجد الدبيان (10 أغسطس 2007)

في الحقيقة جهد مبارك 
بارك الله في كل من سعى في تثقيف وتعليم الآخرين
وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## fathysaad (10 أغسطس 2007)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة-------- الف مبروك وربنا يوفقكم الى مافية الخير للجميع_


----------



## مهند عمر سليمان (10 أغسطس 2007)

مليوون مبروك علي افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية واتمني لكم التوفيق من كل قلبي


----------



## alaskary (10 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك كذا يكتمل المنتدى والجديد احلى


----------



## m_hibah (10 أغسطس 2007)

الف مليون مبروك على مهندسى الهندسة البحرية:14:


----------



## سلام عواد راضي (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته------مبروك افتتاح القسم ويوفقكم الله :13:


----------



## eldaly (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا اهل المنتدى الكرام ومبارك عليكم القسم الجديد
ويا اهل الهندسة البحرية انتو فين محتاجين نعرف كل حاجه عن الهندسة البحرية ياله فين المعلومات هننتظر كتير ولا ايه فين الهمة


----------



## magek man (10 أغسطس 2007)

_الرب يباركك وليكن فى تطور دائم_
_والف الف الف مبروك_:75:


----------



## م/بوسى (10 أغسطس 2007)

انا سعيده جدا بافتتاح هذا القسم فى المنتدى
وياريت يعود بفائده قيمه للزملاء فى هذا القسم
:77:


----------



## شعبان فتحى (10 أغسطس 2007)

:13: الف مبروك اخوانى وشكرا على المجهود الوفير مع تمنياتى بمذيد من التقدم:13:


----------



## الصمت الرهيب (10 أغسطس 2007)

*مبروك على وعليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

انا مهندس بحرى احب انى اهنى وبارك لكل اخوانى واخوانى المهندسين وخصوصا المهندسين البحريين
انا اتمنى انى اقرأ موضوعات خاصه بالبحريين تفيدنى وتفيد الجميع وتكون فرصه علشان نعزز القسم الجميل قسم الهندسه البحريه ونفيد كل الناس.
وفقنى ووفقكم الله للخير


----------



## محمد مصرية (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين والف الف مبروك على القسم الجديد ويارب يكون فى خيرا لنا جميعا


----------



## جلال الحامدي (10 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ......
وقل اعملو فسيرى الله عملكمرسوله والمؤمنين
اهنئكم على هذا الانجاز الرائع واتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقكم لعمل الخير.................
وانشاء الله يوفكم الله اكثر للخدمه العامه ...


----------



## حسام الدين حجازى (10 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك ونتمنى دوام التقدم


----------



## المختار الأبيض (10 أغسطس 2007)

مبارك للجميع افتتاح هذا القسم متمنيا أن يستفيدوا منه ..


----------



## رشوان2005 (10 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروووووووووووووك


----------



## grichat (11 أغسطس 2007)

*افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

بارك الله فيك أخي ابو محمد على افتتاح هذا القسم المميز الذي نتمنى أن يكون متنوعا و يهتم بكل شؤون البحر المتعددة.

و مبارك للجميع هذا القسم الجديد ..

و إلى اللقاء.


----------



## fighter_F22 (11 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك ... متنسوش تمرينات الشهيق والزفير :76:


----------



## اشرف العراقي (11 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح قسم الهندسه البحريه ونتمنئ له التطور والتفوق انشالله


----------



## عاطف ماضى (11 أغسطس 2007)

الجزاء من جنس العمل ربنا يبارك فيكم.


----------



## حسين حسن حسين (11 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك على هذه الخطوة المفيدة في هذا المجال ، مبروك لنا جميعا"....


----------



## hussie_am (11 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك للجميع .


----------



## أسد الرحمن (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
و الله أفرحتني أخي خبر رائع 
دام المنتدى في خدمة العرب


----------



## محمود النوبى (11 أغسطس 2007)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=61605*

:14: اول مشاركة لى فى هذا المنتدى والتى ابدائها بالمباركة بافتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية الف الف مبروك والى الامام دائما (خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه)
أخوكم : محمود النوبى


----------



## المهندس الفريد (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أسأل الله أن يبارك في جهود القائمين على هذا الملتقى المبارك الذي عودنا على الجديد والمفيد 
فألف مبروك لجميع المهندسين البحريين وللادارة ولجميع القائمين على هذا الملتقى 
ملتقى المهندسين العرب ألف مبروك ألف مبروك وإلى الأمام


----------



## ايمان رمزي (11 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وتمنياتي المزيد من التقدم


----------



## ايمان رمزي (11 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك لافتتاحكم قسم الهندسة البحرية


----------



## م.عز (11 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك على افتتاح القسم الجديد بالمنتدى 
وثبة رائعة الى الامام


----------



## saaadgse (11 أغسطس 2007)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_على البركة وبا التوفيق وهذا يدل على وعى الشباب المسلم ومجارتة التطور السريع للعالم _


----------



## هشام مبارك (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للاداره


----------



## eng_tamer0 (11 أغسطس 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## وضاح المقطري (11 أغسطس 2007)

مهاجر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة اللة وتركاتة 
اهنك علي هذا المنجز العظيم ربنا يوفق الجميع الي مافية الخير والفائدة والف الف مبروك
خالص تحياتي وضاح المقطري


----------



## الشيخ الاملس (11 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك للجميع واله نسأل أن يجعل عملنا في رضاه وأن يسدد على درب الخير خطانا آمين


----------



## وعار (11 أغسطس 2007)

الف أل ألف مبروك لنا و جاكم الله كل خير


----------



## العرين (12 أغسطس 2007)

*العرين*

مشكورين وأنشالله نستمر معا في التواصل والعطاءات


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (12 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك على قسم نورماندي 2 ....2....2


----------



## عاطف ماضى (12 أغسطس 2007)

أكيد ربنا بيحبنا علشان هذة النخبة الممتازه التى تدير هذا العمل.


----------



## yumos_khan (12 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
الف الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## جاد احمد غزلان (12 أغسطس 2007)

مبارك واتمنلى مزيداً من التقدم


----------



## المساح2008 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*الف الف الف مبروووووووك الافتتاح وشكرا لادارة المنتدى على هذه الفرصة للمهندسين البحرييين*[/COLO:55: R]


----------



## ابو رفال (12 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك وجعل الله فيه الفائدة


----------



## زياد صالح (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبيروك عليكم القسم الجديد وان شاء الله في تقدم مستمتر
وفي الختام اللهم انصر المستضعفين في الارض 
اخوكم زياد


----------



## محمد my (12 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك للجميع .

تهنئة من الصميم لهذا الأنجاز الرائع ونتمنى له الأزدهار من اجل الغد المشرق .

اللهم صلي على النبي .


----------



## مبرمج مبتدأ (12 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك الأفتتاح ومبروك لكل مهندس بحري ... مبروك للجميع وبارك الله بكل جهد بذل في افتتاح هذا القسم


----------



## EBTSAMY (13 أغسطس 2007)

:12: :12: :12: 
الف مبروك


----------



## خالد احمد منير (13 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك لإفتتاح القسم


----------



## الغالي2007 (13 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك والله نحن بنفرح لما توصلنا هكذا اخبار
الله يوفقكم ومرة اخرى اقول الف الف مبروك 
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## عاطف ماضى (13 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك عليكم وعلينا وربنا يكفئكم بما تعملون.


----------



## gomangi (13 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك للجميع وربنا يوفقكم الى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## abodi2006 (13 أغسطس 2007)

:13: ألف مبروك ودائماً للأمام


----------



## الطريفي (13 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسأل الله عزوجل ان يستفيد من هذا القسم كل طالب علم 
وان يوفقكم الى خدمة الامة العربية والاسلامية
والفمبروك:77:


----------



## untena (13 أغسطس 2007)

*الف مبروك*

السادة المهندسين البحرين السلام كليكم ورحمت الله تعالى وبركايه اهنئكم على افتتاح القسم وارجو من الله التوفيق والنجاح والتقدم ورفعت الاسلام والمسلمين وذلك لاهميت هذا العلم الواسع وما به من المسائل التى تهم المسلمين والعرب هذا العلم الذى اتخذة الغرب عنوة ونسوكيف ان المسلمين القداماء قد ابلو فيه حسن بلاء مع فائق شكرى للادارة ودوامالتقدم


----------



## انور الباشاء (13 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك للجميع


----------



## قصي مكوطر (14 أغسطس 2007)

نبارك لنا ولكم افتاحيه هذا القسم 
ونتمى له التطوير والتجديد 
ولكم التوفيق


----------



## مهود 1979 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئه*

مبروك افتتاح قسم الهندسه البحريه وانا بحاجه الى هذا القسم لما له من اهميه


----------



## صقر الصقور (14 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك , وأرجو أن توفقوا في تقديم ما هو مفيد و نافع.


----------



## عاطف ماضى (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## benzhilig (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك للجميع ومزيدا من التقدم:77:


----------



## aborafat (14 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم **************مزيد من تقدم


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (14 أغسطس 2007)

مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروكـــــ
وربنا يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضاه


----------



## احمد المصروى (14 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك لكم جميعا وللمتلقى على الآضافة المتميز واتنمى لكم المزيد من التقدم شكرا


----------



## hemnkurde (15 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك 
أخوكم 
هيمن كوردي 
من أربيل


----------



## عبد ابوصالح (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الف الف مبروك للجميع .
تهنئه من عضو يختصص به التكييف وتبريد واشكر جميع القائمين على هذه الموقع العظيم:12: :77:  تبريد عاااالي شكر والله احسن ناس


----------



## المهاجر333 (15 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك على هذا الانجاز الكبير


----------



## احمد سمير العدل (15 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك على القسم الجديد


----------



## عاطف ماضى (15 أغسطس 2007)

الله الموفق والحمدلله على هذا العمل الممتاز.


----------



## سندباد عمارة (15 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك عل هذا الانجاز العظيم واتمنى من الله التوفيق لكم :14:


----------



## ahmadzaid (15 أغسطس 2007)

*مبارك مبارك مبارك*

نتمنى لهذا القسم دوام التطور وأن يكون فعالا على مستوى المنتدى وان يساهم في تقدم امتنا العربية والاسلامية 
والسلام


----------



## Ahmed_abohashish (15 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وارجو من الله ان يوفق الزملاء فى هذا المنتدى
مهندس / احمد طلعت


----------



## majd82_m (15 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله لنا في موقعنا وجهودنا وأعمالنا وأقسامنا ونسأل الله أن يجعل موقعنا منارة للمسلمين ليستعيدوا مجدهم السابق بأقرب وقت ونعود لتصدير العلوم والمعرفة للغرب وللعالم كله بإذنه تعالى


----------



## عاطف ماضى (16 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يبارك فى كل القائمين على هذا العمل.


----------



## ربما منعك ليعطيك (16 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف الف مبروك وعقبال كل جديد وفعال ومفيد للمهندسين 
والله المستعان


----------



## بشير محمد ادم (16 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك و الى الامام ان شاء الله........


----------



## ابوعبدالله الشرعبي (16 أغسطس 2007)

*الهندسة البحرية*

:14: الف الف مبروك على هذاالقسم قسم الهندسة البحرية ونتمنى من الله العلي القديران ينتفع به _كل_ من هو في هذا التخصص ونتمنى كذلك للاساتذةالكرام الذين بذلوجهودلانجازه التقدم والرخاء وتحياتي للجميع.


----------



## م-هيشو (16 أغسطس 2007)

*مبروك*

مبروك علينااااا
:12:


----------



## ebo_mitri (17 أغسطس 2007)

*مبروك*

ألف مبروك و إلى الأمام انشاالله


----------



## eng_ahmad86 (17 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## ابو حسين (17 أغسطس 2007)

نبارك الجميع بفتتاح القسم ونتمنى لكم التوفيق في هذا التخصص الناجح


----------



## بنيان (17 أغسطس 2007)

*مساء الخير....وجمعه مباركة ان شاء الله*

حبيت ابارك على افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية وانا اعلم ان تهنئتي متأخرة وانا اعتذر لمشاغلي الكثيرة والله يبارك لكم ويوفقكم....اختكم بنيان:63:


----------



## وائل السنيري (17 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## انعام (17 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم الجديد وانشاء الله يستفاد منه الكثيرين ونشكر جهودكم الطيبة في شمول جميع اقسام الهندسة وعقبال الباقي الله يعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## khazani (17 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك للجميع 
واتمنى لكم التوفيق واتمنى ان يحوى ملتقاكم على تعريف بالهندسة البحرية واقسامها وفرص الدراسة المتوفرة لابناءنا الطلاب لانو كثير من طلابى بيسألوا وين ممكن يدرسوا هندسة بحرية


----------



## عمروالكاهن (18 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف خلق الله ...
هذا ليس بجديد عليكم .. فهذا ما تعودناه دائما .. وإلى الأمام.. فالتهنئة متأخرة بعض الشيء ولكن ألف ألف مبروك للكل....


----------



## عاطف ماضى (18 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يبارك لنا فى هذا العمل والعملين فيه.


----------



## مفتاح العريبى (18 أغسطس 2007)

والله شرفتم الرقى و المجد يا مهندسين  صح


----------



## عاطف ماضى (18 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يعز المسلمين وينصرهم.


----------



## محمود جاويش (18 أغسطس 2007)

*ألف مبروك وجعله الله فى ميزان القائمين عليه*:77:


----------



## ميثم العراقي (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم الهي يوفقكم لكل خير


----------



## وليد كامل الخطيب (18 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما شاء الله على هذا الوعي الموجود لدينا نحن أمة ألاسلام التي يوجد بها الكثير من المفكرين المبدعين والى ألامام يا اخواني في الادارة 


الف مبروك على هذا الافتتاح و للادارة الكريمة  للمشرف المبادر م. ماهر


----------



## osama morsy (18 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء ونحمد الله انه مازال هناك امثالكم فى هذا الوطن,,,,,,,, 
فجعله الله مبارك ببركة العطاء دون انتظار الاجر,,,,,,,


----------



## وسيع البال (19 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروووووووووك وان شاء الله تعم الفائدة الجميع


----------



## محمود على أحمد (19 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم ,,,, و تمنياتي له بالازدهار


----------



## مصطفى يوسف هاشم (19 أغسطس 2007)

نهنئكم ونهنئ أنفسنا بافتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية ، فإلى الأمام قدما وعلى بركة الله


----------



## عاطف ماضى (19 أغسطس 2007)

يافرحه المسلمين بكم يارب يجعلكم منارة علم للمسلمين ويجزيكم خيرا بها.


----------



## المغادر (19 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك لكم ولنا ومزيد من التقدم والنجاح انشاء الله


----------



## om2008 (19 أغسطس 2007)

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مليون مليون مليون مبروك
أسأل الله أن يوفقكم لتزويد القسم بالمواضيع المفيدة والرائعة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## ya9ota (19 أغسطس 2007)

كل دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## talibi (19 أغسطس 2007)

هنيئا لنا جميعا بهدا الملتقى.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما شاء الله دائما هناك جديد وأخبار سارّة

الف مبروك لنا و لكم جميعا على هذا الافتتاح.

م / أحمد الطيب

:14:


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (20 أغسطس 2007)

*الف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك افتتاح القســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
و الى الامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام*​


----------



## محمد الامير (21 أغسطس 2007)

سلامي للجميع


----------



## ذياب محمد (21 أغسطس 2007)

نهئنكم ونتمنى لكم التوفيق والسداد ونتمنى أن يكون هذا القسم أضافه قوية ومفيدة للملتقى بشكل عام.

ودمتم برعاية اللة.


----------



## mm_mm19518 (21 أغسطس 2007)

ان شاء الله بالتوفيق و الرخاء و المنفعة للجميع ... مبروك عليكم و علينا ان شاء الله


----------



## جمال عبد الحميد (21 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك ربنا يبارك فيكم و ينفع بيكم الأمة الاسلامية


----------



## محمد المرمرى (21 أغسطس 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الف الف مبروك لكل المهندسين فىكل فروع الهندسة واخص كل المهندسين البحريين وبالتوفيق للجميع . وشكرا


----------



## علاء احمد شريف (21 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروووووك مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق 


 م/ علاء شريف


----------



## خالد العبادي (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اهنئكم من الاعماق على افتتاح الموقع الجديد الخاص بالهندسة البحرية وجزاكم الله الف خير مع تمنياتي لكم ولكل الاعضاء بالموفقية


----------



## بلية2000 (22 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك ربنا يجعلنا دائما على الدرب الصحيح


----------



## عامر عبد عصمي (23 أغسطس 2007)

*وعليكم السلام*

]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة اللة وبركاته
الف مبروك واتمنى من الله ان يستفاد الاخوة من هذا المنتدى لخدمة هذه الامة المخذولة والمحتل الكثير من اراضيها والمهان شعوبها .........وفقكم اللة للمزيد


----------



## عامر يعقوب (23 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك على هذا الانجاز الرائع واتمنى له الازدهار والتقدم


----------



## عامر يعقوب (23 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك على هذا الانجاز الرائع واتمنى له الازدهار والتقدم :12:


----------



## عامر يعقوب (23 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك مع تمنياتي له بالازدهار والتقدم


----------



## عاطف ماضى (23 أغسطس 2007)

الله يحفظكم ويزيدكم تقدم الى الامام.


----------



## جامعة عين شمس (23 أغسطس 2007)

:20: _الف مبروك _
_الف مبروك للمهندسين العرب كلهم_
_يارب يكون التفكيرفي اسعاد المهندسين العرب في ميزان حسناتكم_
_مهندس / كهرباء قوي _
_محمد_​


----------



## جامعة عين شمس (23 أغسطس 2007)

الفمليون مبروك للمهندسين كلهم


----------



## م. حيدر (24 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## AHMED_FARAG (24 أغسطس 2007)

Realy It Is Very Nice


----------



## محمد الباشتلى (24 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووك وربنا يجعله فى صالح اعمالكم وخير افادة للمشاركين


----------



## عبد الحميد محمد (24 أغسطس 2007)

مبروك للجميع وتهانينا للمساهمين.


----------



## elfnan (25 أغسطس 2007)

اذا كان يوجد اكثر من كلمه شكرا لقلتها ولكن سنقول معا الحمد لله والشكر له وحده


----------



## metalco (26 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل االتحية والإحترام لكم جميعاً .
إنى على يقين بأن وراء كل مشروع ناجح هناك عباقرة ومبدعين وهذا ليس جديد على مشرفيى هذا الملتقى فالصدارة موقعكم دوماً والنجاح حليفكم تحياتى لكم وفقكم الله دوما وحياكم وسدد خطاكم ......


----------



## عمر المبروك (26 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتقدم باحر التهاني لكل مهندسي البحرية وبارك الله في كل من ساهم في انجاح هذا العمل وفقكم الله لكل خير.
م -عمر المبروك


----------



## mmrahhal (27 أغسطس 2007)

*تهنئة*

ألف ألف مبروك افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية


----------



## ماجد الحلفي (27 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك واتمنى ان يخدم هذا القسم الكثير من الناس وخاصة طلبتنا الاعزاء كما اتمنى ان تواتيني الفرصه لخدمة هذا القسم حيث انني من المهندسين البحريين القدامى


تحيتي الخالصه


مهندس 


ماجد حميد الحلفي


----------



## 1998 (27 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك يا مهندسى البحرية ولجميع المهندسين هنيئا لكم وعيكم ونتمنى الأستفادة للجميع

:1:


----------



## محمد منصور الباز (27 أغسطس 2007)

تهانينا القلبيه 
وإلى مزيد من التطور والرقى والتقدم
وألف ألف مبروك
محمد الباز


----------



## محمد فتحى زكى (28 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك على القسم الجديد


----------



## tele_engin (28 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروووووووووووك


----------



## eng_shouman (29 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك انفصال قسم الهندسة البحرية

و للامانة فقسم الهمدسة البحرية من التخصصات المهمة التي يجب الاهتمام بها


----------



## محمد المعتز (29 أغسطس 2007)

_ :12: الف مبروك على افتتاح هذا القسم الرئع والنادر_:13:




 :30: 

كبير يازعيم الكرة السودانية(المريخ)


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## حسان الجبوري (31 أغسطس 2007)

*rr881988************

الف مبروك للجميع


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (31 أغسطس 2007)

الف مبروك واسمحولنا علي التاخير


----------



## سعد الشمراني (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*الف مبروك وان شاء الله الى الامام*

علم الهندسة البحرية كبير جدا يحتاج الى رواد ومفكرين وخبراء لبناء جسور العلم والمعرفة 

تمنياتي لكم دوام التوفيق والنجاح:63:


----------



## نهال سامي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

الف مبروك علي افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية


----------



## أحمد مجدى الشامى (3 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألف مبروك على افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
م/أحمد مجدى الشامى


----------



## مكاوي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

متي افتتحتوا القسم


----------



## abdallah saeed (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الف مبروك يا جماعة


----------



## عاطف ماضى (5 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا معكم والله يكون فى عونكم.


----------



## حسن الأديب (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الف مبروووك لجميع المهتمين


----------



## alajarmeh (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الف مبروك علي افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية


----------



## zah222 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*ألف مبارك*

ألف مبــارك .. وبالتوفيـــق
وإلى الأمام دائمــا بإذن الله

وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك .. أعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلى جميع المسلمين بالخير والبركات .. آمين


----------



## وعد صادق (16 سبتمبر 2007)

كل العام والامة الاسلامية بالف خير رغم ظروفنا الصعبة في الوطن العربي 
وان شاء الله نسمع اقسام جديدة موجودة في المنتدى


----------



## م ف (21 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخواني وأخواتي في ملتقى المهندسين العرب . 

أبارك لكم افتتاح هدا القسم الجديد الدى أتمنى من الله تعالى أن يكون ..

فاتحة خير وبركة على الجميع الاعضاء الكرام ..

وان نسفيد منه كما استفدنا من باقي الاقسام السابقة ..

كل عام وانتم بألف خير وعافية أسأل الله العظيم أن تكون الامة العربية 

والاسلامية بكل الرضى والعافية 

هدا وتقبلوا فائق تقديري واحترامي الكبير لكم جميعا 

مهندس مدنى


----------



## abu alnour (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف مبروك علينا جميعا و اعتقد انه سوف يكون ملتقى لينا جميعا كا مهندسين بحرين و اتمنى من الله ان يكون بالافادة للجميع ويشمل كل ما هو جديد فى الهندسة البحرية و لكم تحياتى:56:


----------



## Yasser Al-Saleh (6 أكتوبر 2007)

Mbaroook...


----------



## sekamora (6 أكتوبر 2007)

congratulation


----------



## وعد صادق (6 أكتوبر 2007)

موقع جدا رائع


----------



## صفاصف (9 أكتوبر 2007)

مبروك للحميع وبارك الله فيك:14: ودمت لعمل الخير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية
فافتتاح أي قسم يفيد المهندس العربي
وفقكم الله


----------



## hazemallush (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مبروك
حازم


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2007)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم ,,,, و تمنياتي له بالازدهار

أسأل الله ان يكون هذا العمل خطوة جديدة نحو المستقبل


----------



## COLONEL20000 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

نرجو من الله عز وجل ان نستفيد منه


----------



## m7md3shor (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*مبارك*

ألف مبروك أخواني على افتتاح هذا القسم وإن شاء الله الى الأمام دائما وبتمني لكم التوفيق والخير 
ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed batigool (12 ديسمبر 2007)

* مبروك*


----------



## جلال الحامدي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم الف مبروك على هذا الانتاج الرائع وفقكم الله لما هو عمل الخير وادعو الله عز وجل ان يوفقكم اكثر


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## samirames (29 ديسمبر 2007)

الف مبروك 

تهنئة لهذا الأنجاز الرائع ونتمنى له الأزدهار ​


----------



## شنكاري (19 يونيو 2008)

*تهنئة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اهني هذا القسم الجميل واتمنى من الله ان يوفقكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف مسامح (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وفقكم الله على هذا القسم الجديد وبارك الله في كل من يساهم في إنجاح وازدهار هذا المشروع


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (22 يونيو 2008)

الحمدالله من قبل ومن بعد ومن ثم نشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى ونبارك لهم افتتاح قسم الهندسة البحرية


----------



## مكاوي (22 يونيو 2008)

[size="6"]تهنئه من القلب للقلب >>>> الف الف مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبروك
الله اسعدتموني بهذا الخبر ياشباب 
ولكن الهمه الهمه بكل مفيد ونافع [/size]


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على كل التعليقات المنتدى بيكم انتم والقسم لكم انتم متشكر


----------



## بشير محمد ادم (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف مبروك وفقكم الله ونفعنا به جميعا


----------



## katooo777 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مبروك وبالنجاح والتوفق


----------



## katooo777 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مبروك وبالنجاح والتوفق


----------



## مدحت1 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*الف مبروك علينا وعلى العرب هذا القسم في اجمل موقع متميز*


----------



## حسين اسد (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبروك ياأحلى مهندسين بالعالم الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## خالد المحمودى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوانى المشرفين على ملتقى المهندسين العرب ،أود فى البداية ان اهنئكم واهنئ جميع الزملاء الاعضاء بقدوم عيد الاضحى المبارك اعاده الله على الجميع بالخير واليمن والبركة.
وكل عام وانتم بخير ، وبهده المناسبة الكريمة اشكركم على الجهود الطيبة ولنا لقاء.
اخوكم / خالد المحمودي - الجماهيرية الليبية.


----------



## mah2 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوانى المشرفين على ملتقى المهندسين العرب، اهنئكم بداية كما أود أن أهنئء جميع الزملاء الاعضاء بقدوم عيد الاضحى المبارك اعاده الله على الجميع بالخير واليمن والبركة.
وكل عام وانتم بخير، وبهده المناسبة الكريمة اشكركم على الجهود الطيبة، ولنا لقاء إن شاء الله.

اخوكم Mah2


----------



## laleb (3 مارس 2009)

*الف مبروك*

الف مليون مبروك للجميع


----------



## imcoman (11 مارس 2009)

الف الف مبروك ع الجميع


----------



## اسامة عبدالعزيز (26 مايو 2009)

الى الامام دائما من خلال التواصل العلمى و تسهيل طرق البحث للاستفادة


----------



## نزار البريو (26 مايو 2009)

*تهنئه*

نحمد الله ونشكره لوجود نخبه من المهندسين ترفد وطننا العربي بما هو فعال لكل المهندسين
شكر وتقدير للاخ المشرف المهندس ماهر:56:


----------

